# Where in the World is Ziggy?



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys , Ziggy here...
I'm not sure what all the fuss is about, I'm right here in Los Angeles where I've always been. Do you know something that I don't know? My moms been acting very peculiar lately. Looking at maps, making me take pictures with my fur siblings, shoving me in different sized boxes every day. She says I'm going on an adventure, But I have absolutely no idea what that means...










Anyway, a little more about me:

My fancy name is Zigeune von Haus Klaus! I'm a 2yr old black and red German Shepherd Dog from West German Showlines. I stand 3" tall and weigh in at a whopping 1lb 4oz. I'm originally from Ohio, but I did a bit of moving around in my puppy days... all I remember is ending up at this great home in California after my moms friend Lin sent me to her as a gift. Even tho my mom doesn't condone giving puppies as gifts, she said that I was extremely obedient, very low drive, I don't shed, and I don't eat much, so it was almost as if I wasn't here.

Here are some photos from my confusing last 3 days...

Laying with my favorite, Gia, she's never rough with me:










This is Tilden, we were posing very nicely, then out of nowhere he decided to put me in a headlock. He's so silly. We're the same age, but I'm much more mature!










Yesterday we went to this really cool Army Supply store and I got a new dog tag in case I get lost... my moms room is pretty big and easy to get lost in I guess:




























...And here's the thing with the boxes









"ouch, this is a pretty tight fit dontchya think?"










"hmm, this might be kinda big - what's the box for again?"










"ahh, perfect!"










"whats this notebook for, and why is my name on it?"










Any clue whats going on?

{ for more info, please visit: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1171998&page=1#Post1171998 }


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whata great and very cute idea...it will be fun to see where ziggy goes.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is too funny!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Great pics! Safe travels Ziggy, looking forward to your next report!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Hope Ziggy gets to stop by here!

What great pics!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Nice pics...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Those pictures are great! I think that Ziggy is going to have quite the adventure!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Wonderful pics! I cannot wait and see his adventures


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Great pics, it's going to be fun to see where all he gets to go and what he gets to see!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, Ziggy is starting his adventures, its going to be such fun watching him travel around the country and hopefully the world. Safe travels Ziggy! Great pictures of his preparations.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

How did I miss this??


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Fantastic beginning to a fantastic voyage. Have you told him yet where he's going and what kind of adventures he's gonna have? 

*whispers* psst Zig how would you like to go surfing? Shh, don't say anything. Maybe we can work it out somewhere along the way. Cross your paws....................


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Great pics.

When Zig comes here, Diva can teach him to herd goats. He can also ride a horse.

If it is winter, he can play in the snow with Siren.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

It will be fun to follow Ziggy's travels...could there be a stop in Pittsburgh?....


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">Too bad he's not in Bowling Green, OH this weekend - he could go to the National Tractor Pulling Championships!







</span> 

http://www.pulltown.com/


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm going to guess his first stop to be New York. It looks like the book was strategically placed on L.A. and it looks like NY- although it's a bit hard for me to make out.







It could be Sydney too since it looks like that is in the "star" too.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

So, what is the modus operandi? Della and I would love for Ziggy to visit.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL.. love it.. Ziggy I hope the first leg of your adventure is safe!! Maybe a visit to Maryland during your time on the East Coast? Love the pictures and the story line. Your Mom picked the perfect box for your travels.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: CarolynSo, what is the modus operandi? Della and I would love for Ziggy to visit.


There are instructions in the "Chat" section. Ziggy has a "sticky" thread there.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I love this!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm wondering why we haven't gotten an update of Ziggy's whereabouts... << taps foot >> LOL


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I am excited to see where he goes, and what great adventures he will get into!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Where in the world IS Ziggy????????? 

Barb--where's that "This thread is worthless without pictures" emoticon?????


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

<span style="color: #6600CC">Hey All,

Ziggy here. It's been a long trip but I'm almost there. First time away from home and it couldn't be any cooler. I'm going to Woodstock! Yeah, it's gonna be real groovy - Hendrix, The Airplane, CCR - I've been dreamin' about it for days getting here. </span> 










<span style="color: #6600CC">Hitched up with a cute little black and tan chick named Sunshine on the way. It's gonna be a weekend of peace, love and music. Did I mention Love???</span>


















<span style="color: #6600CC">Cool, we're coming into Woodstock.....</span>










<span style="color: #FF0000">Hold on man, there's gotta be a mistake... This doesn't look right......

Huh, whaddya mean we're in Woodstock, Illinois???? There's a Woodstock, ILLINOIS????? </span> 



















*<span style="color: #CC33CC">Sunshine flipped out when she found out she's in Nowheresville, Illinois and she split with a dude going to something called Lollapuplooza. Bummer.</span>*

Peace,

Ziggy - Stuck in Woodstock, Illinois


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ziggy, you ole dawg! You had me going for a minute. Woofstock happened in Kalamazoo, you missed that too! Looks like you had a great time regardless~ Maybe in your next destination you will find your true love!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sandy, I recognize the train station. Waiting for some of the other landmarks in pictures.









LOL, I use to live where Ziggy is visting. When I moved to WI, people asked where I was from, I would say Woodstock because when I lived in IL, we never added the IL, and people would ask me it was like and if I ever went to the Rock site. I would say that is the "other Woodstock"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Aha, there's Ziggy! Very funny!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sandy - I LOVE it! thanks for showing my little guy a good time - the head band and earring made my night


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Yay Ziggy resurfaces! I was getting worried. Now that I know he was getting ready for THE Woodstock, I know why he was MIA for so long. lol...Ziggy's been having some fun!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Woohoo- Ziggy was found! He looks like he's having a groovy time!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Hi, it's me Ziggy. Went home with my host family Sandy and Fred. We're in a place called Bull Valley, but I don't get it because I haven't seen any bulls yet. Sandy and Fred are really nice but, between you and me, they're B-O-R-I-N-G. </span> <span style="color: #3333FF">All they do is talk about dogs and they sure have a lot of them!







</span>

<span style="color: #3333FF">So, we're supposed to go into town but they said I'm stinky from my long trip and I need to go to the groomer first. Don't know what a groomer is, guess I'll find out </span> 

<span style="color: #993399">Hmmmm......this doesn't look like a groomer, looks like some kind of medievel torture device. </span> 










<span style="color: #993399">Something's very wrong here..... </span> 










<span style="color: #FF0000">Hey Lady, watch where you're pointing that thang!!!!! </span> 










<span style="color: #FF0000">







Yeeeeeeeoooooooowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! </span> 










<span style="color: #FF0000">Whoooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! </span> 



















<span style="color: #FF0000">Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! </span> 



















*ZOWIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! * 

Hey, can we do that again?????


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

torturing a poor defenceless puppy, that cannot even take a chunk out of ya! WHERE ARE THE PETA PEOPLE WHEN YOU NEED THEM??? 

I wonder if people who turn out to be animal abusers begin on little guys like Ziggy. I mean, that second picture sure looks like someone wanted to demonstrate POWER over that critter. All I know is that my rotten brother seriously abused my older sister's Drowsy to the point where my parents had to replace it more than once, and he threw my poor Jeans Beans down the cliff, and what he ended up, well, it ain't pretty.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

<span style="color: #3333FF">It's me, Ziggy, again. Spent more time in Woodstock, the place is turning out to be cooler than I thought. Too bad Sunshine split, she would have dug it. </span> 




























<span style="color: #CC33CC">Rode a lot of psychedelic horses. That was a real trip! </span> 































































































































<span style="color: #3333FF">Hey people, got more to show you but I gotta go. We're going on a road trip today........ </span>


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm lovin' this!!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI'm lovin' this!!!!


ditto!!!
...the horses are beautiful!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I love those horses. I may have to drive up there this week and see them!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is great. Loved the Oh No Mr. Ziggy! pictures of the grooming.







I am enjoying this! 

Were we supposed to PM Val? I can't remember the directions. Also figured others might be wondering too and would look at the directions but it would be nice to see it right here on the photo thread... (AKA LAZY)

Also-do you have any interesting bystander comments-like what are you doing taking pictures of a stuffed toy lady?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThis is great.
> Also-do you have any interesting bystander comments-like what are you doing taking pictures of a stuffed toy lady?


Thats what I was thinking...








Those horses are amazing! Ziggy, do you need a chaparone? I'd love to travel with you.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

How do you get Ziggy to come and visit you if you haven't already put in your request.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1171998&page=1#Post1171998

Sandy, love the horses. 

Have to say that the cobble stones on the street around what we called the "Square" was really kick butt for lighting up your tires, LOL right across from the "Cop Shop" Yea I use to cruise the square.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This has been fun. I like the horses too. Will be watching out for more Ziggy.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Oooo we have similar decorated horses here on the outer banks. The Chamber of Commerce got it started .. you could buy a horse and decorate/print it anyway you wanted. It was a lot of fun though, sadly, most of them are gone now. Yours are really cool. 

And Ziggy, you're quite a rider...you have a 'good seat' for sure.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Hi, I'm back. Here's the rest of the Woodstock pictures I told you about.

Here I am in the Square. It's kinda hard to see me because I'm so petite.</span>










<span style="color: #CC33CC">Can you find me?</span>










<span style="color: #3333FF">That's me sliding down the railing. </span> 










<span style="color: #CC33CC">The people were real friendly.</span>










<span style="color: #3333FF">I tried to climb to the top but didn't make it.</span>










<span style="color: #CC33CC">This is the big famous site in town. Some movie called Groundhog Day was filmed here. I never heard of it because I wasn't even born then. I tried to get them to do a Walk of Fame pawprint for me too, but they didn't go for it. I was kinda mad because, after all, I am a Reality Star!</span>


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

<span style="color: #3333FF">This is the Opera House. It's supposed to have a ghost. I wasn't spooked, I have solid nerves. </span> 










<span style="color: #CC33CC">You can see the Opera House from here too. </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">This is the Old Courthouse and Jail. I couldn't ride those horses, they were behind bars.</span> 










<span style="color: #CC33CC">We looked at a bunch of old buildings. Something about the Square being on the National Historic Registry, whatever that is. </span> 




























<span style="color: #CC33CC">I was really hungry after all the sightseeing, so Sandy and Fred took me to a fancy-schmancy French restaurant. </span> 










<span style="color: #CC33CC">I had escargot and duck. It was REALLY GOOD! </span>


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

This is hysterical.. Sandy, I'm just wonder what the people are thinking with you placing Ziggermiester on all those different horses and taking pictures. Looks like he's having a blast..hehe


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL omg!!!! I am dying...this is too funny. I gott get Ziggy to come visit Houston


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

What a beautiful area Ziggy is visiting!! Nice pictures!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ooohhhh i want to eat at la petite creperie! horses are beautiful! such a cute idea and such entertaining and interesting pictures! travel safe ziggy.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a wonderful visit Ziggy is having with you and Fred, Sandy!! You've been such great hosts - beautiful pictures and very clever captions. Wow - that's the kind of town I dream about living in - looks like something from a movie set!

Have fun Ziggy!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

according to the calendar -- i believe Zig is in transit once again?


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Hey fans, it's Ziggy. I'm posting from my laptop because I'm globetrotting again.

Sandy and Fred took me on a special trip before I left. They told me we were going to Lake Geneva, and I though "Cool, I'm going to Switzerland!" Thought I could catch the Montreaux Jazz Festival.










But they did it to me again. We weren't in the car very long when I saw this.....</span> 










<span style="color: #FF0000">What??? There's a Lake Geneva, Wisconsin???????? </span> 


<span style="color: #3333FF">So once again <sigh> I had to make the best of it. </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">I am the Little Mermaid. </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">I saw a lot of boats.... </span> 























































<span style="color: #3333FF">This black and tan boat matched me! </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">But this one shouts ME!!! </span>


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

<span style="color: #3333FF">I'm kinda blurry in this shot - Sandy was standing in the middle of the street for the shot and a car came. HeeeHeeeHeee. </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">I might buy this cottage. Whadya think? </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">Cooling off. </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">Another horse to ride. My butt was still kinda sore from the other day. </span> 



















<span style="color: #FF0000">WHOOOOAAAAA!!!!! </span> 
<span style="color: #3333FF">Hey gorgeous, you wanna go out on my boat? </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">Where ya goin' baby? Don't you know who I am??? I'm Ziggy, the Reality Star!</span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">Oh well, forget her. The beach looks pretty cool. </span> 











<span style="color: #3333FF">So I haul my beach gear over there and find this. </span>


















<span style="color: #3333FF">Had to settle for watching the beach from the other side of the fence. </span> 










<span style="color: #3333FF">Kickin' back and dreaming about my next destination. </span> 











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












<span style='font-family: System'>LOVE YA, 
Ziggy </span>


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Can't wait for the next installment - it's going to be pretty hard to top this!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm getting such a great laugh out of these pictures! I've been to all of those places but Ziggy is certainly putting a new spin on them!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Sandy set the bar pretty high for the rest of us that Ziggy is going to visit!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Sandy set the bar pretty high for the rest of us that Ziggy is going to visit!!


omg, tell me about it.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Barb E.Sandy set the bar pretty high for the rest of us that Ziggy is going to visit!!
> ...


Ditto.. and I was just going to take him to a couple of dog training sessions. 

Lynn <---- re-thinking about plans.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Those pictures and titles made my day! He looks like he's having a good time!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I love this! I would have LOVED to have heard the conversation that took place when you left after taking this picture:


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayI love this! I would have LOVED to have heard the conversation that took place when you left after taking this picture:


I told them what we were doing and they were very interested in him - asking where he'd been so far, etc.

On the other hand, when I set up his beach towel and was on the ground taking pics, that's when I got the strange looks.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

LOL he looks sooo funny on the little beach towel with a mini umbrella.















Loving this thread.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: agilegsdsI told them what we were doing and they were very interested in him - asking where he'd been so far, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, when I set up his beach towel and was on the ground taking pics, that's when I got the strange looks.










Great pics Ziggy!!

I was wondering about the comments on the horse too.

LOL, too bad you couldn't have got a shot of some of those strange looks. 

This is way tooooo cool.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I loved the vette with the GSD....and Ziggy's comments. It's soooooooooooo Ziggy. I'm so glad he likes beaches 'cause if he comes down here, I'd hate to have him bored.

But y'all are totally right....who can top the standards set so far?? WOW! Great job, Zig (and Sandy, too teehee).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... Love it!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...gia and tilden are wondering where their little brother is.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ziggy report.

Ziggy has made it to Destination #2. I know his B&B family have a BIG dog weekend planned so I think you will have to wait a few more days for a Picture Update.

Val


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

anticipation........ anticipation It's making me wait- keepin' me way ayayayitn'


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

This thread is way too fun.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh thanks Kate. I've had this funny song "Beer, Bait and Ammo" going through my head for 2 days, Now I can trade it for a Carly Simon tune!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi fans. Yupe it's me, your old pal the one and only world traveling dog Ziggy!

I'm up here in Canada. At least that's what they told me when they let me out. But I wonder? 
I haven't seen one husky dog, or snow flake anywhere. 

OK, well I was told I was on my way for a special trip but first we had to stop for breakfast. And I gotta tell ya, these guys take after my own heart cause they looooovve to eat!










But first things first. I need a coffee! You have no idea how thirsty you can get when you've been stuffed in a box for almost a week.









Pancakes, with pleanty of Canadian Maple syrup and butter! Yum!









And sausages.









Dessert! All the peanut butter I can eat!









Ok guys, I have alot of adventures to share with you and they will be up soon. I just wanted to check in so you didn't worry that the Zigmiester went MIA.
See ya soon Globe trotter fans!
(Just wait till you see what I've been up to! )


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Crabby,
That is hilarious.I hope he didn't dirty his fur with the maple syrup.When do I get to come for breakfast? That looks like my kind of meal...


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Oooooh, I want that breakfast too!!!

I hope that Ziggy wasn't too hungry when he arrived. Everyone here is on a diet.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

okay crabby.... that shot of him eating the pancakes =









great job! glad it made it up safe


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Enjoy your stay in Canada Master Ziggy.. hysterical pictures.... good start to your trip, no? LOL


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi again fans. It's me Ziggy!
Well they revealed the big secret to me right after breakfast.

I was going to the GSD of Canada Nationals!!!!!

It seemed like it took for every to get here but we finally made it!









Just look at all these ribbons and plaques to be won! Which one do you think I could win????










This is the original cup that has been handed out since 1943, the title has been handed out since the forming of the club in 1922. 
They stopped letting the cup go to the victor and victrex (cup in the the background) around 1965 because it was getting old and damaged. So now they just put the winners name on it and store it.
It's like the Stanley Cup of the Canadian GSD club.
I jumped in for a photo op. 









How do I look? Do you think he looks like me, or do I look like him?










This lady is really nice but she has to lay off the coffee or something. Some of these pictures of me and pretty shakey.









We watched the show dogs strut there stuff. Man can they fly! It was hard to catch on camera cause they move so fast.

































I couldn't watch anymore. I had to climb in there and show them how it was done.









I'll be back with more from the show. So stay tuned Ziggy fans!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Whoa Ziggy! Looks like you had a blast! Not every dog gets to go to the Nationals.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok Ziggy fans, here's the second half. And I must admit I really like this stuff!

The obedience trials.

















The guy with his back to us is my friend Sandras trainer. He was judging the competition. 









Oh ya, I can do this!

















This looked like fun!

















Here's the beginning of the sit stay. That's one of our own at the end! GSDmoparlover and Magnum. Come on Magnum! And yes he won with most points!









Oh no! Don't get up!!!









This is the longer sit stay, see the door? See the dogs heads turned? Can you guess where their mommies and daddies went? 









The down stay, it was a long down stay!









Hey look at that shmuck on the end. He fell asleep!









I bet you can't guess what I'm wearing!









Thats right sports fans! I WON!!!!!!!!!!!









Just check this beauty out! Don't I look cool?









Don't worry I'll be back with more Canadian Adventures!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love it
of course Ziggy won best in show


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I laughed so hard seeing the top of Ziggy's head in several of the shots! How funny!







Have a good time Ziggy!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Way to go, Ziggy!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That was great!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

who were the canadian grand victor and victrix this year?

wonderful, clever pictures!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: katielizwho were the canadian grand victor and victrix this year?
> 
> wonderful, clever pictures!


I'm sorry Katie, we were'nt able to make it up on the last day so I didn't find out.
I'll keep my ears open and let you know anything I find out.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

YAY! 

This is so great! 

I love the pics of the dogs in the long down.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Sandra great pics of Ziggy! Love the one with the sleeping dog.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Well on our next trip my host family wanted to show me where there dogs get there OB classes and boarded if the need should arise.

AHHHHH I wise guy ehhhh?









There was no one training at the time so I took to the floor and showed her my stuff.

Nice big area, I guy has room to strut in here!









Well hello! Aren't you a handsome devil! 









Hey! I thought you said you'd show me the kennels, not put me in a kennel!









OK, I'm making a break for it!









Yupe, it's hard to keep a good man (or dog) down! He He He!









Goodbye suckers! Errr, I mean fellow canines. Nice to have met you.









So now we have to run an errand to pick up some food for the senior citizen in the house.









Wow, look at all these goodies! Do you think they'd mind if I sampled a couple?









Ok lets get this and be on our way.
I see I"m the one stuck paying! Ummm, hello? Could I get some service here?









Hey I snuck up on this cat and scared it stiff! It was too frightened to move. Hee hee hee!









{sniff, sniff} Whew! Did someone cut the cheese, or do you always smell like that?









Hey It wasn't me! I already had a bath this year!









Someone GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!!!









Glad that's over with! Man I gotta find a place to pee!









What the.........??????? YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!! Talk about your dog UN-friendly location!









Oh Pizza! I'm starving!









Now that hit the spot! Good food, good drink, good company! What? You want me to leave a tip? Ok, never eat cooked chicken bones!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

The dogs at that kennel do not look like they were taking too kindly to poor Ziggy!!

Great pictures!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photo's!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LMAO....these are GREAT! Ziggy definitely "best in show".


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I needed that today.I love the scared stiff cat joke.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

ehhhh, looks like Ziggy has been making the rounds north of the US border. Geeze you guys are going to be a hard act to follow. 

Nice nice, I needed a smile today.

Val


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

LOL Ziggy was doing shots!









Poor guy had to have 2 baths LOL.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

AHAHAHHAHAHA
those were great


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

So on to my next Canadian Adventure.

I'm going to the Western Fair in London Ontario.









I always wanted to try my paw on the potters wheel!









Ok were do we start?









Hey check out this Dude. I guess the rest of the band couldn't make it.









I'm Ziggy the magnificent! Come and I'll tell your fortune!









Gaze into my Crystal Ball.









Where's the Ferris Wheel? Just kidding! Hee hee









This, is a Police Car???? 









Somehow I just can't envision a car chase with out thinking of Herbie.









One of Canada's finest!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - what great adventures Ziggy is having! Wish I was as well traveled as he is. Pictures and captions are terrific Sandra, as were Sandy's on Ziggy's previous trip. What a fun idea!



> Quote:One of Canada's finest!


Hmmm, and which of the two would that be??? VERY handsome pair!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KShort
> 
> 
> > Quote:One of Canada's finest!
> ...


Yes I think "Ziggy" was a bit narrow sighted on that one. I spoke to him and he stands corrected. lol


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope if I'm ever in Canada and need rescuing one of those 2 finest come to my rescue.....








These pictures are great.I'm hooked on this thread from now on..


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok guys, I think Ziggy was referring to the dog. But it could be interupted as one Team. {ya, she's back peddling now. lol}

Sorry didn't mean to screw that up.
I took the picture because they BOTH made for a captivating photograph. 

When I saw it I did a double take, it reminds me of a picture I see in a pet shop up north {Espanola} of a constable with his black GSD. It's also a winter scene and I dearly love that picture.

I was fortunate enough to meet the both of them years ago. But the dog has now passed on.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ziggy here. Just a short note this time.

Yesterday I went on a short trip to St Thomas Ontario to meet an Elephant!

Meet my new buddy Jumbo!









Ok Nobody scare the elephant. It could be dicey!









Hmmm Well imagine that!









Just in case your interested 
http://www.circushistory.org/Bandwagon/bw-1956Jan.htm

Sadly in 1975 Jumbo was lost to a fire that swept through the building he was housed in. The only thing remaining is his stuffed tail which and been removed from the exhibit for remodeling (the room) before the fire.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

I think Ziggy's going to see more of the world than most of us will in our lives! Fun adventures and great pictures!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photo's once again!

I really hope Ziggy can make the hour trip up here, Stark is dying to show Ziggy his "spots"... Hahaha.. 

I wish I had the time to head down to London for the fair! Looks like Ziggy had a blast!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

scared stiff. 

These are great. 

I like the one about the dog-unfriendly place.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ziggy's adventures, pictures, and captions are hysterical. i love it.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I love all these pictures! It looks like Ziggy is having so much fun


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

So Jumbo was struck and killed by a Grand Trunk.... Sorry, that just had me


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This thread makes me so happy! I still wonder what people are thinking as you do these pictures. 

You two have done such a great job. I can't even begin to list the things that have had made me giggle!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Ziggy, you are just too cute for words. I hope you're enjoying your travels. As has been mentioned, you're probably doing what all of us would love to do. Well, maybe not packed in a box but you get my meaning. teehee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HatterasserOh Ziggy, you are just too cute for words. I hope you're enjoying your travels. As has been mentioned, you're probably doing what all of us would love to do. Well, maybe not packed in a box but you get my meaning. teehee


As a "poor student" I wouldn't mind being packed in a box if that meant I got to travel all over the world like Ziggy... hahahahahahaha...


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117I really hope Ziggy can make the hour trip up here, Stark is dying to show Ziggy his "spots"... Hahaha..


Maybe you could take Ziggy to Oktoberfest? It is his heritage







I can just see it, Concordia Club, first Saturday, dressed in leiderhosen and a hat ROFL!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. 

It is coming up.. just a few more weeks to go!

Ziggy is more than welcome to come for a visit and a pint (he is leagal, isn't he?)!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Ziggy is more than welcome to come for a visit and a pint (he is leagal, isn't he?)!


He's a GERMAN Shepherd - of COURSE he's legal!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Ziggy is more than welcome to come for a visit and a pint (he is leagal, isn't he?)!
> ...


He was doing shots with us when we went out for pizza!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope the next host family has an AA meeting close by??







If you keep up the partying with him he'll need a liver transplant....








Any one willing to sew a new liver and have it on hand for when he is done partying???


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

LOL Sandra great pics. He sure is have grand adventures!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Poor Ziggy, he's going to be so bored when he comes to visit Dante and I!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Poor Ziggy, he's going to be so bored when he comes to visit Dante and I!!


I was thinking the same thing Barb... Ziggy might not like being in a "working home".. hehehe....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think Ziggy will enjoy all his stops. Some times the good things in life are the simple things; an awesome sunrise, a fire red sunset, stopping to smell the flowers so to speak. Everying doesn't have to be whirl wind tours. I know sometimes when I have time off or away the best thing is no plans, just wing it, what the day brings it brings.

Val


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Barb E.Poor Ziggy, he's going to be so bored when he comes to visit Dante and I!!
> ...



OMG I jsut had visions of Zig's bark and hold LMAO


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet he would love to get on the SchH field!

Ziggy will need a vacation after all of this!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI think Ziggy will enjoy all his stops. Some times the good things in life are the simple things; an awesome sunrise, a fire red sunset, stopping to smell the flowers so to speak. Everying doesn't have to be whirl wind tours. I know sometimes when I have time off or away the best thing is no plans, just wing it, what the day brings it brings.
> 
> Val


I second this one! Sometimes it is nice to just plan nothing!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I also agree, kicking back can sometimes be the best.

The elephant pics happened because I had to go to a workshop just a couple of streets over. Haven't been to that city in at least 5 yrs.

The national was planned ( I wanted to go because my trainer was the Obedience judge and he recommended I get into it) and I'm glad I did go to the fair I was long overdue! lol

One of my favorite pics so far is when he was with Sandy and Fred and hanging at the beach. He's laying on the towel with his little sunbrella. That's priceless!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ziggy left yesterday but he asked that I post the remainer of his pictures.

Hi Fans, It's me Ziggy again for the last time at my Ontario Location.
And I've saved the best for last. Here are a few pictures of me with my friends here at the Bark and Biscuit! From left to right is Loki, Larka, Lacy and Palla, and thats me center stage out front!









This is me and my good buddy Benny. we were sitting around chatting while Sandra picked up a new Orca ball for Larka.









These are the cats in the house. Here's Miss Crabtree. They have this no chasing the cats in the house rule. But the they never said I couldn't chase it OUT of the house.Hee Hee.









This this Shafford aka Pocket cat.









And I really like this guy! He's 19.1/2 yo and has taught every dog thats past through this house how to behave with cats. Here he is showing me how to sleep for 23 hrs a day.









Larka and I hanging out one last time.









And,,,, HEY! Hi there cutie!









I spent my last night with my new friend I think I'm in love!

















We had a visit from her big brother!

















OK it's time to hit the road. Let's see I got my passport.









My first stamp from a different country!









Farewell my sweet Lass! Don't cry for me, someday you'll meet another. {Maybe not as good looking......hee hee}









Well so long guys! Keep checking in for my new adventures at my next location.
""...I'm almost there, I've paid my fare,
with my Hobo song
Maybe tomorrow, I'll want to settle down,
Until tomorrow, I'll just keep moving on........."


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Is Ziggy and Larka related? They have the same markings on the face.
I think Ziggy needs a suitcase. How about everyone else?
Can't wait to see where to lands next.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Sandra OMG great pictures. I love your crew. Ziggy fit right in. By the way where did you get the best in show ribbon?? I would love to get my niece one for her stuffed Rocky. 

Cant wait to see Ziggys next adventrue.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I LOVE Ziggy meeting the big brother!









I must warn everyone that Ziggy is quite the ladies' man. I had to keep him on a tight leash here at night as well as hide my car keys to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddSandra OMG great pictures. I love your crew. Ziggy fit right in. By the way where did you get the best in show ribbon?? I would love to get my niece one for her stuffed Rocky.
> 
> Cant wait to see Ziggys next adventrue.


Thanks Danielle.
Actually I made the ribbon and the best in show medal I took off my key chain. lol
I've never made anything like that before and I have a whole new respect for the rosettes you win at shows!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That was great!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddBy the way where did you get the best in show ribbon?? I would love to get my niece one for her stuffed Rocky.


You can have them made and it's not expensive!!

http://www.ribbonsgalore.com/


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't wait to see where Ziggy goes next!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just read up on Ziggies travels from start to here, and have to say I think it is absolutely too cute! I can't wait to see where he lands next !!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

V. much enjoying this thread!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

If Ziggy left Canada on the 17th, shouldn't he be arriving to his next destination soon?







I think he is schmoozing the postal workers to let him out of his box and allow him to roam around for a few days in between destinations.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, he is a party animal!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ziggy is gonna stuffocate if he's still in that box!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder how much trouble we'd get in with the post office if we put air holes and Handle With Care instructions.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Darn international shipping. It happened on the way to Canada and we are dealing with in on the way back to the states. At this point Ziggy isn't lost, just taking a big nap after his first two stops.

Val


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Has Ziggy arrived at his next destination yet? Crazy international shipping - almost TEN days to get out of Canada?!?!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerDarn international shipping. It happened on the way to Canada and we are dealing with in on the way back to the states. At this point Ziggy isn't lost, just taking a big nap after his first two stops.
> 
> Val


After his vacation with Crabby he is probably enjoying his long nap time.I think she wore him out.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Still no Ziggy at his next destination. There was a note on a website where I purchase things that with the G20 Summit going on that it might effect shipping times on some packages. SO maybe Ziggy was held up and his travel papers needed to be checked.

Val


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Do you suppose they quarantined him. Is he up on his vaccinations???


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Could it be because he is a GERMAN Shepherd? Maybe an issue with homeland security??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wanted to find another one and post pictures from an imposter, but I could not find the exact match.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I checked the tracking number on him. 
He was posted by me on the 17th 
He left Canada on Sept 18th. 
Then is goes on to say he arrived in his destination country on the 23rd. Since he left Canada I can't track him beyond that.


Track History 
Date Time Location Description Retail Location Signatory Name 
2009/09/23 10:42 International shipment has arrived in the destination country 
2009/09/18 13:02 International item has left Canada 
11:00 MISSISSAUGA Item processed at postal facility 
07:12 MISSISSAUGA Item processed at postal facility 
2009/09/17 22:06 KITCHENER Item processed at postal facility 
15:24 WARDSVILLE Item accepted at the Post Office 


you have to read it from the bottom up.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Good thing he has his passport with him! lol


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Sandra good thinking being able to track him. When I sent you that package the PO here told me 5 or 6 days and it took almost 2 weeks.

Maybe the next destination can check and see if for some reason the Post Office hasnt been able to deliver him!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh Poor Ziggy! He has got to be lonely and scared.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayOh Poor Ziggy! He has got to be lonely and scared.


I don't think so, I think he's partying with some postal workers somewhere,







telling them all about his travels so far


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MandalayOh Poor Ziggy! He has got to be lonely and scared.
> ...


Or recouperating to start a fresh batch.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll tell you what just happened to me regarding the post office- just in case Ziggy is "lost." I ordered a headstone off eBay for my dog who passed away in March. The guy shipped it priority mail with tracking from Kentucky. I'm in NC, so that should be two days. Long story short I found that my package was delivered to someone else's p.o. box four hours away! Luckily the person didn't claim it and I'm glad I had a tracking number on it. The seller wrote the correct address, so I don't understand what happened considering the zip codes aren't even similar! The processing center made the first mistake by sending it to the wrong post office and then that post office didn't even read the address except for the p.o. box number! I called there and all they could say was that they hired a new guy and he made a mistake. Good grief!

(I'm telling you guys all of this so that in case it happens/happened to Ziggy, don't be surprised!)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WE have a Ziggy sighting. He will be picked up by his Bed & Barkfest foster family this afternoon. Look for updates.

Val


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

I was starting to worry about the little guy!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Woo Hoo!







Ziggy has been sighted! This is better then an Elvis sighting! 

Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Phew! *wipes brow* It was a long trip, especially stuffed in that box, but I finally made it to my next destination. My hostess, Diane, was so glad to see me she almost crushed me with a giant bear hug. Hey, I'm a shepherd, lady, not a bear.

Miss Viv, the Postmistress who predicted this long travel time, bless her, and Tom, the mail delivery guy, were both relieved and happy to see me too, especially when you notice how beat up my travel box got enroute. No kidding...that torn end was how I arrived. Wonder if some post office person tore it open so I could breath better.









Miss Diane thought I could use some fresh air so our first stop on the way home was at the docks. Captain Dan of the Tuna Duck gave me a quick lesson on off shore fishing while I was there. Yep, that's me handling the reel. I'm ready for the real thing. Too bad all the boats were tied up...it's blowing a 'white face gale' here right now. *notice how quick I am at picking up the local jargon*









We also stopped off at Burrus' Red & White store for munchies (hey, a guy gets hungry after being on the road for 11 days). Get a load of that sign! 1866!! The same family has owned and operated this store since 1866. Amazing. We looked for Allen Burrus, the current owner, but he was apparently 'up the beach' *winks, another local phrase* taking care of business. He's the county commissioner representing the island. Too bad. He'd have been the first politician I met. That's me hanging on for dear life on the top of the ice machine. Did I tell you it's really windy down here?









We finally got to the B&B Yeah, literally. Miss Diane ran a B&B for years until a hurricane flooded her out of business. Glad there aren't any predicted for the next week. I met Thor and Freya, two charming GSD's to be sure but... hmmm, who's that big, buxom mystery lady off to the side? I like my women big, more to hug. Gonna have to ask Thor for an intro.









Okay, folks. I'm here. I'm alive and safe. And right now, I'm gonna take a short rest in the sunshine on the hammock. I'll be getting back to you soon.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















P.S. Don't know where the date on the pics came from .. it's actually Sept. 28, 2009. I'm going to have to figure out how to change it on my camera. DD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He's looking a bit slim and pale. I thing he needs lots of rest, lots of sun, and some feeding up before traveling again.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL.. glad Zigmeister is safe and sound. He looks quite comfortable on the hammock. I agree.. he needs lots of R & R.


----------



## moparmisty (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Ziggy
Sorry to be so long in replying but I wanted to thank you of the shots that you took of gsdmoparlvr for me. Mom didn't have any shots of me at work at the 'Nats' and these are absolutely perfect. I enjoyed meeting you but wish that you'd stayed over another day and watched us strut our stuff at the agility trials which were held outside. We all had an awesome time and the rest of the gang would have loved to meet you too. Hope you're having fun. TTFN 
Magnum


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah Ziggy!!!!!!!

I am really looking forward to your stay with Diane and seeing LOTS of pics of the Outer Banks. Hope to visit some day!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

From Canada to NC...Ziggy sure does get around!

Glad to know he's safe and sound. As for the box - may be a warning, maybe Ziggy is a CHEW-ER!!!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Doesn't it just figure! We usually get to see Diane (hatterasser) on our annual vacation in OBX and this year we kept crossing paths and never got together and then Ziggy shows up!

Diane, too bad he didn't make it in time for Day at the Docks; he could have been a guest judge for the chowder cook-off! Please protect Zig from the mosquitoes. I think we saw a few that were close to him in size. 

Sorry we didn't get to see you this year! Carol and I send our best and Roxy missed hanging out in the video store with you. Your two look great and I'm sure they will have loads of fun showing Ziggy all the amazing beauty of the island.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so glad that Ziggy arrived at his destination.



> Originally Posted By: MandalayGlad to know he's safe and sound. As for the box - may be a warning, maybe Ziggy is a CHEW-ER!!!


I like that one! He is still young.

Did he arrive with his passport, journal and suitcases?


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm glad Ziggy arrived safe and well. Just look at him on that hammock. Poor little guy must be exausted after all his travels.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

That Hammock picture is priceless! I think your right Mandy he is exhausted, must be suffering from postal lag!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Ziggy (and me too) have had an exhausting day. I've got a pile of pics loaded to the computer and adjusted for size but not uploaded to photobucket yet...and I'm just too tired to do that tonight. I'll get them up tomorrow and post them here then.

But I think he had a ball.....


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, but didn't get home until almost midnight and was too tired to see. But here is some of what Ziggy did yesterday (whatever the camera says, it WAS yesterday..*grins*). Lots of pictures..........
________________________________________________

Hi, it's me! Your traveling pal, Ziggy. I went island hopping yesterday...they have ferry boats you have to take from island to island and you'd be amazed at how many people ride those boats. Three hour wait then a 40 minute ride both ways. But I did some investigating of the area right around home first. 

First stop was the Graveyard of the Atlantic Museum, built to look like a ship's keel.









I tried to climb up the old Fresnel lantern that used to light up the lighthouse. Can you find me?









Got to look at some model ships and boats that I really think were about the right size for me.









Read all about the Civil War ship, the Monitor. It sank about 16 miles off Hatteras.









Took another run to the docks. Only got a brief taste of them yesterday. Still windy so most of the boats were still tied up.


















Now THIS is a big boat. Some information for you...they used this boat as a "school bus" after Isabel cut Hatteras Village off from the rest of the world.









A little walk on the beach. Not many people around.









Saw a bunch of stuff sticking out of the sand. I was told it's the remains of a shipwreck but right now it's buried. Seems it's either buried or unburied depending on seasons and tides.









Did a little 'googling' last night and got you a pic of what it looks like when it's uncovered. Pretty neat, huh?









Good thing my SIT/STAY/LEAVE IT training was done. But I really wanted to chase this tern that was just sitting there, not the least bit concerned that a mighty GSD like me was within feet of her.









Finally got on the ferry and Capt. Leroy said I could steer for a few minutes. Whoooooeeeeee! Now this was fun.









Had to take the cap off 'cause it kept falling in my face. Almost ran the boat onto a shoal. Not good.









Decided just to enjoy the ride. Good thing I don't mind swimming now and then. There's a lot of water between me and Hatteras village.









We passed another ferry on the way. Looks just like the one I'm on except it had a different name. Mine was named Thomas L. Baum. Weird name for a boat, don't you think?









Okay, now this is scary. How do people live here? See that strip of blue beyond the land? That's the ATLANTIC OCEAN, for crying out loud. We're in the Pamlico Sound on the ferry. That strip of land is the island I'm staying on. Sheesh, one big wave and it's goodbye world.









Was relieved to land on Ocracoke Island. Was getting a little seasick crossing the swells in the inlet between both islands. First stop after driving down the island to the village was the lighthouse because the sun was already setting. Here's the Ocracoke Lighthouse...pretty tall.









It was dark by the time we got to the British Cemetary. Blame the long wait for the ferry.









Interesting story about this place. A British ship sunk during WWII off shore, four bodies washed up on Ocracoke. The folks from Ocracoke created a small burial site for them and named it the British Cemetary. On the 50th anniversary, Prince Charles and the Prime Minister were here on at the cemetary to celebrate. Wish I had been here then. A real Prince. Wow!









Anybody ever hear of Rupert Brooke? This brought tears to my eyes. "IF I should die, think only this of me: That there's some corner of a foreign field. That is for ever England."









Oh yeah, did I forget to tell you? This little plot of land on Ocracoke Island was ceded to Great Britain, though it's maintained honorably by our Coast Guard. Hey, I'm standing in Great Britain. How cool is that?


















Long wait for and long ride on ferry home (and it was getting really really chilly by then) so I was pooped and achy all over when I got back. But Thor gave me a back massage which straightened me right out.









I snuggled on top of his big furry warm back and it was light's out. See ya tomorrow with more exciting adventures.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like Ziggy had a great time!!!

Beautiful place!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Those are fantastic pics! I love the one were he's steering the boat! Way to go Ziggy!








Since you were in Great britain, did you need a passport to get back to US soil?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crabby
> Since you were in Great britain, did you need a passport to get back to US soil?


I wondered the same thing..

I love these history lessons with Ziggy.Maybe schools should incorporate lessons like this for boring subjects in school.I may have learned a lot more than I did if they made it interesting....


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Teehee.... Technically, the cemetary is fenced and chained off from the public. But it was late and dark and no one was around so I figured Ziggy could take a quick step inside. Fortunately, it's the only place around here that's foreign soil or I'd be seriously thinking of carrying his passport around with us.

Allie, I have debated about adding a lot of 'historical' information as folks might it find it boring but Ziggy can't help it. He's learning so much on his travels. *grins*


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

did Zigs mention that yesterday was his birthday????????
what an awesome way to spend the day!

(and not only is this a fun trip for Ziggy, but an educational one for all of us)


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

His Birthday???????????? (Scrabbles to find his passport). OMG. Well, we'll take him out for a celebration sometime this week. I know just the place...and they serve Guinness.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: HatterasserHis Birthday???????????? (Scrabbles to find his passport). OMG. Well, we'll take him out for a celebration sometime this week. I know just the place...and they serve Guinness.











<span style='font-size: 26pt'><span style="color: #6600CC">ZIGGY!</span></span>


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am jealous of Ziggy
I don't even get to go places like that


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Quick note to Jill. How the heck did we miss one another??? I'm so sorry we didn't hook up.

________________________________________

Hi, fans. Another gorgeous day. Did I tell you how beautiful the weather's been? Sunny, cool but not cold, blue skies, blue water. Today we went to the Canadian Hole. Technically, the Park Service calls it the Haulover from the days ships used to off load goods on the beach side of the island, and locals would 'haul the goods over to the sound side' and load it on small boats for delivery to the villages. But every winter, the parking area is loaded with license plates and Maple Leaf/Fleur de Lis flags from Ontario and Quebec (those frozen Canadians come down here where it's warm to them...40-50 degrees) to go windsurfing, and so the locals call it the Canadian Hole. 

Not many kite surfers up today. According to them, not enough wind. Only 15-20 MPH. Uh, that seems a bit breezy to me but what do I know?









I was thinking of trying to fly on one of these kites (there I am hanging on to the top of one) until I watched one already up take a nose dive into the water. Brrr. Changed my mind fast.









I decided I'd meet up with some of those Canadians since I had just left a bunch of them and felt pretty close to them. But this group was from Quebec and spoke French. However, my new buddy, Christoph, taught me a few words. Oh mais oui. Was sad saying au revoir to him.









I wandered on over to the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse today too. They're going to have a big celebration this Friday for the 10 year anniversary of its relocation. Ummm, they relocated this monster???? Hey, it's 208 feet tall, the tallest in this country, and weighs tons and tons. Not something you just put on the back of a pick up truck.









Stopped at the original site first. The circle of stones names all the keepers over the years. Gotta love some of those names, eh? Amasa? Unaka? Many of the surnames are still family names on the island.









They remain as an acknowledgement to the devotion to the duty of the lighthouse keepers.









This is how far they moved the lighthouse. Boy, that's a long long way.









They moved the original keepers' houses too. I could live in one of those places. Big and roomy and look at that yard.









Holy moly, and I thought the Ocracoke lighthouse was tall!









A marker to the remarkable achievement of the move.









It's also a national historic monument.









She's a lovely lady. I know everyone is glad she made the move safely, especially the islanders who have lived with her for over a hundred years.









Time for fun was over for the day. We had to head for work. On the way, we stopped at the Turtle Pond. Full of turtles who watch us tourists, seemingly saying to one another, "Hey Harry. Get a look at the outfit that one's wearing."









They're not afraid of anything or anyone and come right up to shore to see if you have any goodies for them, even though there's a sign that says don't feed the wild life.


















Not knowing what was going on at first, I thought this was a scene from "Invasion of the Body Snatchers".









And then there was "Old Harry" himself. Been there for years and years and much bigger than even me. 









Went to work with my hostess and met many of the locals (listened to all the latest gossip, too, but I'll never tell *ho ho ho*). But mostly I watched a movie while everyone came and went. Okay, it was a 'chick flick' but amusing.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

WoW! Ziggy has accomplished more today that I have! Looks like he is having a blast.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

WOW, Ziggy is definitely experience a "chance of a life time" with all of these adventures. Traveling the world, seeing the different sights. I'm enjoying his travels.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayWoW! Ziggy has accomplished more today that I have! Looks like he is having a blast.


You can say that again.I've managed to shower and load the dishwasher..
Looks like Ziggy is really enjoying his travels.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Reading of Ziggies travels and busy days is fun...too cute! Seeing all that he does in a day makes me tired...I could Never keep up with the young lad


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like Ziggy is having a blast! I am glad he is enjoying his time on the Outer Banks, all those pics brought back memories of our family vacations to the O.B.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Ziggy here, fans. Another glorious day on the island. I'll bet some of you wish I could bottle this weather and bring it along with me.

Figured you can't visit this island without a surfing day. Too bad I missed the 42nd annual Eastern Surfing Championships competition last week but hey, there was more room in the waves for me today. Had to wax the boards and load them in the car.









Whoa... for a minute I thought we were going to do the lighthouse scene again but seems that one of the best surfing sites is right near the original location of the lighthouse.









I had a great surfer buddy, Diane's daughter Kat, to show me the moves. She took me out and here's how it went.


















Catching the good one......









A little posing on the beach. I got the smaller board due to my "rather diminutive size". Not my words, folks. Who, me? Diminutive? Mighty Ziggy?









Am I too cool, or what?









Gotta tell you, all that fighting the waves makes a man..er, dog..hungry. We went to the best place on the island for lunch, a place with the weird name of Buxton Munch. Marcie makes the best food ever and she and Josh are people after my own heart... a little bit goofy and lots of fun.









Had to check out Marcie's Sponge Bob collection while I was waiting for my meal.









Then it was lunch time. Yummmmmmmmmmmy. Chicken, cheese, tomato, onion and pesto quesadilla with a white chocolate macadamia nut cookie for dessert. I gobbled it down like a starving hamster.









And then, the big treat of the day. The small village of Buxton on Hatteras Island is the home of a world renowned surfing champion, Bret Barley, a real celebrity. My knees were shaking when I got to meet him. He gave me some tips for my next trip out on the board.









Got back home, feeling like an 'old salt' (literally) so who better to spend some time with than Omega, a pirate's bird if there ever was one. Not going to share some of his 'saltier' phrases with you but we had a good chat.









He had me rolling on the floor laughing my arse off.









Omega had the not so brilliant idea to take me for a quick fly around the deck. Ummm, not a good idea but I'm up for anything.









We ended up on our backs, which was fine with me. I needed a good nap by this time. But have to tell, I haven't laughed so hard in my life. He was a real hoot.









I've been on the move now for days and feeling worn out. Tomorrow, I'm thinking of spending a quiet day sorting some of the shells I've found and just sitting on a dune, watching the waves. Or maybe just napping. 
__________________________________________

No animals were hurt, in danger, or got wet in any of today's events.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

OMG... I'm laughing my arse off... fantastic.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the little "No anilmals were hurt, in danger, or got wet in any to todays's events." at the end of Ziggy's last post. That is cute.

The lighthouse. OMG Ziggy is getting quite an education and so am I. I love it! Ziggy should have his own educational show for shcool kids. Would make learning natural history alot more exciting.

Great pictures! Way to go Ziggy!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Diane - you are killing me! I don't think we got through Avon before I wanted to turn the car around and stay longer. It looks like Ziggy is having a fabulous time and he's given me quite a few tips on things to check out on our next vacation!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photo's!

Looks like Ziggy is having a fantastic time!!!

Lucky dog... Bret is a cutie!!!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Ziggy fans. It's me. Took a break Friday. Weather was cloudy, windy and sprinkly (and overnight, huge lightning/thunder storms and a deluge...was thinking of building an ark). Anyway, I puttered around with my shell collection....









These Scotch Bonnets are pretty special. It’s the island’s favorite shell and the hardest to find intact.









*hollow voice heard* Whoa, I could live in this big mother.









and read a while..










But tonight, went out to celebrate (albeit belatedly) my birthday. Asked that cute gal I saw on my first day to join me and we went to the Lighthouse Sport Bar.









Meet Savannah. Whaddya mean "isn't she a bit tall?" You never saw a 5'4" jockey with a 6'1" model for a girlfriend? We small guys make up in charm what we lack in height.









Anyway, we entered the sports bar to see a nice group of folks and all the stuff you'd expect in a sports bar...TVs, pennants, baseball caps. 









.. and..and...What the....? I came in here expecting to meet up with bikers, bouncers, bruisers and broads and what do I find? A bunch of 'intellectuals' playing Scrabble?









Remember that cutie Bret, the surfer. His dad, Jimbo, owns the bar and hey, he's quite a surfer, too. Is he tending the bar and handing out beers? No, he's lost in thought trying to figure out his next word.









Is that guy next to him cheating? Are you allowed to use dictionaries?









Kat, my surfer buddy, was tending bar and playing too. She was about to object to someone's word here.









I figured it was time to go play some pool.









I was clearing the table pretty well, if I do say so myself.









Here's goes the 12 into the side pocket.









My hostess and I sat down for a chat and a Killian's (darn, they were out of Guinness)









We shared a hug and then it was time to head home.









All in all, it was a great evening. I'm beginning to get my stuff together. I have to be packed and ready to leave Tuesday morning for my next destination but I have another couple things I want to do here before I leave.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey, Zig!! Looks like you are having a great time!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Very cool -- I"m enjoying the vacation myself


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow Ziggy! Looks like he had a great time.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ziggy is having the time of his life


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ziggy plays pool! Thats great! What can't that man do?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

So, did Ziggy make it off to his next destination? Can't wait to see what he does next!!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, Ziggy had quite a nice vacation! Loved all of the pictures and stories!









I think there is going to be a long list of people wanting to get in his box and travel with him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks like Ziggy had a blast!

If Ziggy wouldn't mind packing up that Bret guy and sending him my way before he leaves for his next destination.....







JK

Great photo's, love the shells as well.. beautiful colours.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Zig left yesterday with many tears and hugs. He spent his last day packing and spending time with his buddies. He had hoped for one more clear sky so he could catch a pic of the moon rising over the ocean but the weather refused to cooperate for his last 3 days. Here's his last pic from Hatteras, resting up with Thor and Freya for his trip.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Whoa what just happened?

I was having a great time in NC and the next thing I know they're telling me goodbye and then I'm bouncing around in a dark crate (It does make for a great long nap!!)












<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>Where am I?</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Who is that?</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Will it eat me?</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>to be continued......(If that dog doesn't eat me)</span></span>


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - Ziggy traveled from one coast to the other!

Diane - what a great hostess you were to Ziggy! I absolutely love where you live. I've never been there but I think I could pack my bags and move and never regret it for a second.

Barb - can't wait to see the wonderful adventures Ziggy's going to have with you and Dante!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow! Says something about USofA postal service. 11 days from Canada to Hatteras and 2 days from Hatteras to Oregon. I didn't even have time to 'track' him. lol

HI ZIGGY....we're all sending our love to you and hoping you have a ball with Barb.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

YaY!!! Ziggy resurfaces!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Hatterasser, please forgive me for not commenting on your great pictures and the really fun time Ziggy had with you. I have a print project that I am working on and I get lost in the process. I have never been to the East Coast, I had heard of the other banks, but that will be on my list of places to visit when life gives me and the DH some travel time. 

It was fun, I got to see some sights and got some historical info, AND learned a few new regional slang words. 

I think having Ziggy Ziggin around is like sharing your area with us through Ziggy's eyes. Thanks for giving him sucha a great time.

Val


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerIt was fun, I got to see some sights and got some historical info, AND learned a few new regional slang words.
> 
> I think having Ziggy Ziggin around is like sharing your area with us through Ziggy's eyes. Thanks for giving him sucha a great time.
> 
> Val












And Barb, oh my goodness, this is too cute:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Breakfast around here is pretty light, though the jam is YUMMY from local strawberries and peaches. No, Barb admited very quickly that she didn't make it but got it at the Farmer's Market. What's a farmer?</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Of course I had to see what was going on here...</span></span>










<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Lunch was at something called a Mongolian Grill? Don't know for sure what that means but it was tasty!!</span></span>


















<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>On the way home from lunch we stopped at a store, I really wanted a pumpkin but she said it would be too big to fit in my crate when it's time for me to go on the next part of my journey</span></span>




















<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>And then







it was time to meet Dante. He seemed to think I needed a bath?</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>No, really, I don't need a bath Dante!</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Hey that's not fair - I can't sniff yours!</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>







This lady is Crazy - get me outta here







</span></span>



















<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>I think we're going to get a long just fine!</span></span>









Night Ziggy Fans!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Barb Those were great pictures. LOL I love "I can't sniff yours." 
the one with Ziggy sitting on Dantes nose is priceless.
Good to see The Zigmiester is haveing a great time with his new pal.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Zig looks like he's having a ball. Of course, food is his focus. Every where he goes, he seems to like to eat.... a lot. *grins*

I could never get Thor to sit still with anything on his nose. But it's hilarious to see Dante's one cross eye trying to see Zig. 

Give Zig a hug for me......


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great pictures!

I love the one that says, "but I can't sniff yours" - hilarious!

Oh, and that toast and jam is making me hungry... looks yummy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ha--glad Ziggy survived his trip and his bath. Great pics Barb!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Dante is such a good boy







I'm glad Ziggy is in such good hands!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Those pictures are sooo cute.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey I just realized, poor Ziggy got another bath! LOL


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

I love this thread!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Me too! Why didn't we start this years ago? LOL


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>What's football?
</span></span>








<span style='font-size: 14pt'>
<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>So after this crazy lady helped me out of that helmet, we headed south on I-5 with her brother and sister-in-law. It's a little too early here in the Willamette Valley for the really good fall colors but there is a nursery along the freeway that gives a hint of what is to come.</span></span>


















<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>She said it's hard to find spots to take pictures along a busy freeway!</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Then I saw it, it struck fear in my heart, I am after all pretty little - but then I knew I was safe in her lap. Red-Tailed Hawk. As she was taking the pictures she was muttering something about lens envy of some of the board members and needing a bigger lens. She told me how when her dad was alive when either drove the stretch between their cities they had contests on who could count the most. Her dad won with 20something.
</span></span>


















<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Then it was







Birthday Cake time with her brother, sister-in-law and her mom!! WoooHoooo</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>And then it was time for the best part of a Fall Day in the Willamette Valley!
Oregon State University Football!







</span></span>



























<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>She was pretty excited that her OSU won, since Stanford was ranked #1 in the Pac10. All I know is that it was a perfect day for a football game - sunny and not too cool. I had so much fun listening to all the football stuff I slept in that helmet last night!
Today was another adventure but she said she'll catch you all up on that later!</span></span>


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh that B-day cake, I put on 5 lbs just looking at it! YUMMY!

Ziggy's really getting an education. The football game looks like a blast!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>A friend of the lady that has a Zoo pass took us to the Oregon Zoo on Sunday - http://www.oregonzoo.org/index.htm 
The lady has kind of a love/hate relationship with Zoos but says that the Oregon Zoo is trying hard to get more natural habitat for the animals as well as helping with endangered species. 

A lot of the zoo is in forest! 
We don't know who those people are, they just were in the way







of the lady's picture</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>I wanted to get to the top of the waterfall but the lady said she didn't want me to get wet. She's no fun at all
</span>







</span>

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>I saw some long distance cousins.
A wolf</span></span>








<span style='font-size: 11pt'>
<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>They tell people how we're different, I thought it was a good spot for a rest and a photo-op!</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>And African Wild Dogs</span></span>


















<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>We stopped to see the big Kitties and for a photo-op with the lady's friend!</span></span>


















<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>I begged and begged to swim with the Penguins but this mean lady wouldn't let me, she said I could only play with these.</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>And then I saw it - Elephants, I know Elephants! The lady told her friend and I that the Oregon Zoo has Packy, the first Elephant born in the Western Hemisphere in 45 years when he was born here in 1962 at the then Portland Zoo. The lady doesn't remember it, she was just a baby. She couldn't tell us though which Elephants these are.</span></span>


















<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>I even got to sit on an Elephant!!</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>I wanted to go herd the Zebras, but the lady held on tight to me. I'm sure I would have done a very good job.</span></span>









<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>And then it was time to go.
I was whining abit that I was hungry and this little guy offered to share his lunch so I told the lady to take our picture so we could make him famous</span></span>


















That's all for now -


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Those were great Barb!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW Ziggy, those pictures are fantastic. Looks like you had a good time!!!

I can't believe how much the zoo's changed since I was a little kid. I remember the day Rosy the elephant arrived there back in the early 50's. Our school (Markham), along with other schools, helped collect money to build a place for Rosy to live.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

This whole thread is awesome! Love the pics, and I LOVE how he's calling you "the lady" That is hilarious!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is hilarious...looks like he's trying to cop a feel.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThis is hilarious...looks like he's trying to cop a feel.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Barb these pics are just fantastic. What a great outing you went on.
Love the pictures of the wild African dogs.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, Zig. Looks like you're having a great time. And Barb, the b'day cake you shared with Ziggy looked way too rich for anyone. I was drooling.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Monday October 12, 2009

Dear Diary, 
Today the lady said she is exhausted and so today is a “quiet day”. 

First I read for awhile









And then she gave Dante and I chew toys!









I told Dante to whisper but instead he shouted “I am sharing”









But then he decided he wanted both chew toys


















Dante sulked as I pretended that he had hurt me


















But he got over it quickly and the lady snapped this picture just as he was getting ready to teach me what Zoomies are









Then it was nap time


















Don’t let Dante tell you any different, he DOES snore!









That’s all for now diary, I’ll write more tomorrow.
Z~ </span></span>


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ziggy - it's always nice to have a day or two just to relax, especially for a guy who's always traveling!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww, those pics are just precious.









Sometimes the best days are just hanging around the house days.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Tuesday October 13, 2009

Dear Diary, 
Today the lady here needed to go buy food. I guess it’s always an adventure when she goes since she’s friends with the owner.

I got to show off the logo – think they’d change it to Ziggy Natural Pet Supply?









We got a group shot with the “Shop Dog” Tucker (Black Retriever(?) Mix), Taylor (Berner) and Casey (Lab). 

Don’t know what the deal is guys, all we have to do is hold still and look cute. What’s so hard about that?









Ok, now you’ve got it









What is it with Dogs here and holding me on their head?









Here when you get tired, you just lay down and take a nap!


















I told this lady I’d help get the food home, I’m glad she didn’t want it all!


















Ok now people, why didn’t anyone tell me I was NAKED????????
Thank goodness this lady helped me out!


















That’s all for now diary, I’ll write more tomorrow.
Z~







</span></span>


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Naked Ziggy!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

hahahaha too funny


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I love Ziggy in his little shirt, how cute is he???


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Ziggy, you are looking so GQ. Love the shirt.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

heyyyyy - i didn't get a shirt like that. make sure that goes in his travel box... hopefully i can fit it


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E. That’s all for now diary, I’ll write more tomorrow.
> Z~


Hey! On the 13th Ziggy promised more tomorrow! It's now the 16th...where's Ziggy?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dear board, 
This lady took a bazillion pictures of an adventure and has to go through all of them to see what actually turned out!

Been a quiet few days here.
I heard something outside just now that she said was thunder. Since Dante didn't seem to even notice I guess it's not scary.

Z~


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dear Board, 
This lady is Slooooooooooooooooooooooooooow, of course if she hadn't taken 250+ pictures on our last adventure it wouldn't take so long for her to go through all of them








She hopes to have them ready to post tonight.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I finally had the chance to catch up on Ziggy's latest. Great pics Barb and Diane - Ziggy must be exhausted!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Dear Board,
> This lady is Slooooooooooooooooooooooooooow, of course if she hadn't taken 250+ pictures on our last adventure it wouldn't take so long for her to go through all of them
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Ziggy
Tell the nice Lady to post them all, can't have enough Ziggy adventure pics!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Yes, nice lady... come on...LOL.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Ok Board – This lady finally got it done!

I didn’t know anything, just that we got in her car and off we went.

First we drove by downtown Portland and the lady here rolled down the window, pressed the button and hoped.


















Then we got out on the freeway and headed into something called the Gorge. I later learned that this was the Columbia River Gorge ( http://www.crgva.org/ ) but around here they just call it The Gorge.









She decided to take the old highway for the last bit instead of the interstate









And then we arrived at Multnomah Falls ( http://www.multnomahfalls.org/ )









The Lodge 









The Falls






















































Then we went to some other falls, not as big as M Falls but there were a LOT less people!
Wahkeena Falls ( http://www.waterfallsnorthwest.com/nws/waterfall.php?st=&num=1921 )









The lady decided that it wasn’t too far to go to these falls so off we went



























If you look really close you can see the car, it’s one of those red spots









The lady had to rest, I was glad ‘cause I needed to rest too









And then we were there









I wanted to sit on the log but this lady is one huge worry wart and was afraid I might fall in and end up in the Columbia River. Though I suppose if the tides were right I would end up back home eventually.


















She took a zillion pictures of the plants along the way, here’s just a few including a little bit of “Wild” life






















































So then I took a little rest before we got back in the car to go to the next place









Hey wait, put me INSIDE!









She took so long downloading and looking at all the pictures she took (331) that she can’t remember if this is at M or W Falls







</span></span>

To be continued....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If I can find a box big enough for Athena and I can we come visit too?







I love places like that.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Had no idea Ziggy was here in Oregon!







Great pictures, looks like he's having fun. I haven't been to the Zoo in years.

Chang's Mongolian Grill is the BEST place in the world, by the way


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>The Gorge continued….	

So our final stop of the day was at a place called Rooster Rock ( http://web.oregon.com/trips/rooster_rock.cfm ). Seems a couple kinda famous dudes were along here once
































































And well, I’m glad it’s not summer. It seems that Rooster Rock is also well known as a…..well let’s just say in parts of the park you can swim without a suit!


















And then alas, it was time to head back to the city. The nice thing about fall here is that the weather is so-so many days and so there just wasn't hardly anyone at the park!









The lady didn't post all the pictures from the day's adventure 'cause there were so many and a lot are very similar.
If you want to see all the Ziggy pictures she's taken to date, she's trying to figure out how to do view only on Photobucket!

Z~







</span></span>


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Flickr photostream, couldn't get all the pictures since Ziggy arrived in 'cause well, it put me over my monthly limit









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What wonderful adventures Ziggy is having in Oregon, Barb! It is just gorgeous there. Now I want to move to Oregon! I sure wish I was half as well traveled as Ziggy. So many beautiful places to see in this country!

Just checked out the link of the pictures. Dante is such a handsome boy. Laughed out loud at the "pool's open" picture! The pictures of the roses are spectacular - they don't even look real...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Wow.
Those were worth waiting for! Fantastic pictures.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

WOW! I wanna move to Oregon!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

It really is very beautiful here - and we're not going to make it on the other stunning drives - to the coast, NE Oregon or to Mt Hood.


Kris - Thanks for the compliment on my rose pictures, they're a favorite subject of mine. Those are all either in my yard or my neighbor's yard!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

What beautiful pictures, Ziggy! What a cool outing, looks beautiful!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I could so use a vacation....Ziggy, I am jealous....but I hope that you told "the lady" to be careful of ticks in all that vegetation


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Very beautiful area you're in, Ziggy!! Enjoy those fall colors while they last.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Well, here I am at the tail end of this part of my journey
















Did you all know that this lady is a bit of a Liberal – Tree Hugging – Hippy Wannabe?








She let me put my headband on for a picture









I tried to get her to give me her necklace but she only let me borrow it for a picture. She said it’s really an earring from the 60’s that her brother tracked down for her about 6 years ago









She has a lot of tie-dye but none of it fit me









Portland is known as the City of Roses, and we took pictures today













































Can I take one with me?


















And then it was time to say good-bye to Dante. Turns out he has a new toy “Bunny” that I didn’t even know about. He was sad enough that I was leaving to share with me for a little bit


















Lucky for me Dante never felt the need to “flea nibble” me like he does his Bunny!









And then it was crate time
Dante tried to get in, but wouldn’t fit. He doesn’t understand why he can’t travel like me. I told him it was because he was too big!









See the crate is just right, even room to sit up!



























Dang, she saw the rose









I’ll see you soon from my next destination!
Thanks Barb and Dante for letting me stay with you and showing me around the Portland area!







</span></span>


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

how awesome barb!

...this is going to be a loooooong next couple of days. until now i knew where ziggy was headed next. but now it will be a surprise for me as well.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

That picture of Ziggy holding the yellow rose is just precious.
So sad to see him go, isn't it?

So stay tuned Ziggy fans, for the next installment of..........
WHERE IN THE WORLD IS ZIGGY?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I







Oregon, and it looks like Ziggy does too! He's had some great adventures at all of his stops, I can't wait to see where he lands next!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm really enjoying the travels of Ziggy. When he ends his epic journey I wish someone could write a book about his adventures.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Barb, just catching up on the Ziggy thread. What a great time Ziggy had with all the different places, the gorgeous scenery and the wonderful roses. This is better than a human travelog, Ziggy is a great storyteller and his B&B hosts have gone the extra mile(s) to make sure their guest had a great visist.

Yep that is right, even Camerafodder doesn't know where Ziggy is going next.

Val


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello? Heeellllooooo! I know you're out there - I can hear you talking!










Hey Folks! Ziggy here. I just wanted to check in and let you all know I have arrived safe and sound in St Charles, Illinois! I have only been here a few hours, buy Emily, my host mom, has brought me around to meet all the other critters in the house both big and small.









Mandalay was outside when I arrived, so we met through the door first.









Then Emily brought her in and we both sat nice together. Mandalay looks nice, but in this picture she was actually whispering under her breath that this is HER ottoman and I'd better leave my dirty paws off it. It's going to be a long week. Besides, SHE'S the one with the dirty paws!!









Next I met Chloe. She is the house Russian Blue. She hates dogs. That's what she's telling me here in this picture. Ugh.









Then I met the baby...Dharma. Cute enough kid, but why is she sticking her finger in my ear?









Then Mackenzie came home from school. I helped her look up the answers to her Geography questions on the computer for her home work.









I also got to meet this nice gentleman. Mackenzie colored him at the beginning of the summer to look like a GSD.









That's really all we have done so far. They tell me we have quite a week ahead planned though. Emily has to work Saturday through Monday, but she said I can come to work with her Saturday. Sunday she said I can stay home with the kids and my host dad, Rob, and maybe Mackenzie can take some pictures from that day to share. Then they tell me that there are some things happening next week, but say it is a surprise.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad to see Ziggy made it safe and sound - once again fast fast mail!!

Have fun Ziggy and family!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

awww, Ziggy loves kids. the pic of him and Dharma is adorable


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

WHEN IS ZIGGY COMING TO MIAMI?????????????????/


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

ROFL That is so funny with Manalay whispering under her breath.
Beautiful start. Incredibley fast mail. 
Now for more Ziggy adventures. I can't wait!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: herno1WHEN IS ZIGGY COMING TO MIAMI?????????????????/


When are you inviting him?










*Ziggy Daily Update:*
Ziggy is good. We did not do much today since it was raining all day. He mostly played with Dharma and helped me get past the next level in my Lara Croft game. I have a couple pictures I'll post tomorrow.

Tomorrow he is participating in "_Take your Ziggy to work day_" and will be joining me there.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Ziggy here again! Yesterday it was STILL raining so we did not do much. Plus, Emily said that Dharma was in a foul mood and needed an early nap. When she got up, we had lunch. Dharma shared her grilled cheese sandwich with me and someone named 'Cuddle Bear'. Nice enough guy, but he has no body - just a head.









Then Emily and I played some Wii (notice whose ottoman I am sitting on - TAKE THAT, Mandalay!).









Dharma took me for a ride.









Then I got to ride around in the Bratz convertible! Just my size! It was all fun until Emily ran it into the wall and I flew out. Should've worn my seat belt.










Today was Take your Ziggy to work day. I got to ride with Emily to her work. After we got there I met this guy. He has no name I am told.









Emily let me use her computer to check the news. I felt silly using a pink keyboard and mouse. Emily says that she bought pink ones because hers kept coming up missing and since she works with mostly guys, she knew they would not take these.









This morning it was still raining, so I looked out the window for a while.









Finally the sky cleared up so we took a walk around the pond behind her building.

















Then I climbed a tree.









There were maintenance workers outside speaking in another language I couldn't understand. Emily said it was spanish. She laughed when they were talking and then said something back to them when we walked by. Later she told me that one guy said to the other "What is she doing? Is she taking a picture of that little dog?" and she responded to them by telling them I was visiting from out of town.







They acted like they'd never seen someone take a picture of a dog in a tree before.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

OH no, poor Ziggy had to use a pink and purple key board.

Ziggy, seat belts save lives, always always wear your seatbelt, especially with a new driver and in a convertible. Careful or they will find you a pink Cadillac.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What an adventure at work....I love the reaction of the Spanish speaking guys, huh????


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Ziggy, you are really adding up those frequent flier miles, aren't you? Back and forth across the USofA with every trip. I hope you're going to share them with your mom. 

But it sure looks like you're having fun. Carry on and enjoy!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Dharma is quite the hostess sharing lunch and then taking you for a ride. lol
Watch out Mandalay Ziggy's making moves on the ottoman!
Would love to have seen the reaction on the spanish guys face. LOL


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: herno1WHEN IS ZIGGY COMING TO MIAMI?????????????????/
> ...


I dont know how it works. Who can tell me?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: herno1
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> ...


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1171998&page=1#Post1171998


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello everybody, it's me again! Yesterday was day one of Emily's vacation from work. She took me, Dharma and Mandalay to a local Forrest Preserve called Fabyan.

















There is a pathway up to the villa house that has an ivy tunnel in the summer. Now, in the fall, most of the ivy is gone. Here are Mandalay and I on the steps up to the path:









Who's that down there? Looks like Mandalay but it is just another GSD that came around while we were there! We asked if we could meet her, but the owner said she is not friendly with other dogs and kids so we did not get to meet her up close.









Here is me and Mandalay in front of another statue in the park.









There, we saw the Japanese Gardens. Emily told me her mom and step-dad were married there when she was 9 years old. The said their vows on the bridge and it was very beautiful. Emily also tells me she comes here in the warmer weather sometimes when she needs some time away from things. There are large Koi in the ponds and in the summer months the garden is kept very nice. Right now it is covered with leaves and mud. There were some workers there getting the place ready for the winter months.:

















There was a sign that said "No Pets" but Emily let me take my picture on the fence:









Next to the Japanese Gardens is where her parents had their wedding reception. In something called the Bear Cage. When Mr. and Mrs. Fabyan lived on the grounds here they had a lot of small cages which housed different animals. This is where they kept the bears. Originally the bear cage did not have a roof. You can kind of see the bars at the top of the inside which kept the bears from climbing out.

















Down from the gardens is a little building that is the river villa station. Can you see me in the picture?









Up from the gardens is the Villa house where the Fabyans used to live. Now it is a museum and has really neat old things in it. They follow you around, though, to make sure you don't take pictures inside. There were all sorts of things I would have liked to have had my picture taken with, too.









This is a picture down the river. In the summer, Emily said it is very pretty. There were some geese there, but we stayed away from them because Emily said they are pretty mean.









Here are Mandalay and I in front of the river. 










That's all we have for now. Emily tells me that today we have some shopping to do for a party we are having later this week. She also tells me that tomorrow there is a special thing we are going to attend in the afternoon and that she made a surprise for me. I can't wait to see what it is!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey, Zig! That looks like a nice place to take a walk and relax from your travels.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Today Emily said we have to get ready for Halloween. I don't know what this Halloween thing is, but we went to the store and bought 75 hot dogs!! Anything that involves that many hot dogs I am game for.

Tonight I carved the pumpkins with the girls.









These pumpkin things smell bad and have all this icky goo inside!









Dharma did not help out very much - she was too busy trying to eat the pumpkin lids.









I was tyring to help and ended up getting hung up on the carving knife. It is not good being so short!









Here I am with one of the finished pumpkins









The pumpkin that Mackenzie carved









I dont know what's in store for the rest of the week, but I think we're going to have fun! Emily said tomorrow she has a surprise for me...I can't wait!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures. I love the fabyan area you went to. What a tranquil place to go and relax and think.
Can't wait to see what the surprise is for Ziggy!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Ziggy here again! This morning we took Mackenzie to school and then Emily, Dharma and Rob all went to someplace called Chuck E Cheese's. We played games and rode rides. Then when we got home Emily revealed my surprise!

Here's Dharma and I getting ready to have some fun at Chuck E Cheese's:









Here I am playing some games:




































I made sure to wear my seat belt this time!!


















Here I am with Chuck himself:









And with Frantic Fred:









Then Emily revealed my surprise. Today the next town over has something called "Trick or Treating" in their downtown area. When Mackenzie gets out of school this afternoon we are going to go!! Emily said that the kids go from store to store collecting candy and small toys from the people there. She said that as long as I use my manners then I can go, too!! She also said that she made me a costume to match the ones for Dharma, Mackenzie and Mandalay!! Here I am wearing my (masculine) Monarch Butterfly Wings!!:














































I am sure Emily will take pictures from trick or treating this afternoon so I'll make sure she posts them either tonight or tomorrow morning. 

(I'm still wondering when we get to break open all those hot dogs she bought the other day)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey, Zig - now you can go AIR MAIL!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

It started raining while we were out trick or treating tonight, so we did not get many pictures or stay very long, but we did go to Olive Garden for dinner. Emily shared her chicken parm with me. It wasn't raw, but it was ok. The picture is not that great because Emily forgot the regular camera in the car and had to use her cell phone and she is not very good at taking pictures with it in the dark.










Tomorrow Emily said we have something to do at night. Mandalay told me not to get too excited as it involves prong collars and a lot of heeling, sitting, staying and coming. I dont know what any of that means, but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Poor Ziggy with all the rain spoiling your fun. 

I like your Trick or Treat costume.

Val


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Tonight we went here:









Here I am watching the class that Emily and Mandalay are in. They are the ones in front of the window:

















Here I am sitting on Mackenzie's shoulder. She snuck this picture in and Emily found it when she was going through the pictures:









Tomorrow is Halloween. We get to do a little more trick or treating and give out candy to kids that come to our house. We are also having some friends over and we are going to cook out. 

Hope everyone has a fun Halloween tomorrow.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangHey, Zig - now you can go AIR MAIL!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Ziggy here again! Last night we had a TON of kids come by trick or treating. I was the perfect gentleman. We took the kids trick or treating for a while, too. 

Today is my last day visiting with Emily and her family so they decided to take me some where to tire me out so I'll sleep tomorrow on my next trip. We went to Cantigny. We saw the First Infantry Division Museum, but we were not allowed to take pictures inside. Outside there is the Tank Gardens. I got to sit on top of all the tanks there! I felt so close to my ancesters (I just KNOW that some of my relatives were war dogs).

Here I am on top of the tanks. You'll have to look close in some of them to see me, but I'm there!










































































































































































We did not get to go in, but we walked around the McCormick museum, too. This was the home of Joseph Medill, the founder of the Chicago Tribune and later, the home where Col. Robert McCormick lived on the Cantigny grounds.


















The house and grounds are not as pretty as they are in the summer. Some of you have seen it before and may not even know it. A scene from the movie A League of Their Own was filmed here.









Col. McCormick and his late wife are buried on the grounds at Exedra. 









The statues on top of their graves are representative of their two German Shepherd Dogs, Lotta and Sheila.









See me sitting on top of Lotta's back?



































This last picture is me in front of one of the gardens. Emily wouldn't let me get too close to the water because I made a comment about jumping in and going for a swim.










Well folks, that's all. Tomorrow I head off for my next destination. All of my pictures can be seen here if anyone wants to see them all.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool, I like Ziggy on the tanks.

I want a German Shepherd on my grave.....when it's time!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Ziggy, parting is such sweet sorrow, isn't it? But you'll be off to your next adventure and remember all of us you've left behind with fondness. And we will follow you on your journeys here on this thread. The best of all worlds for you. Safe travel, buddy....see you soon.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTCool, I like Ziggy on the tanks.
> 
> I want a German Shepherd on my grave.....when it's time!


Agreed!







But I can wait!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> Hi Everyone! It's me - Ziggy! I made it to Pat's house (raysmom) in Bowling Green, OH today! Now if someone would just come and get me out of this box.........!!</span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> We didn't have a lot of time today to do any fun stuff, but they've got a cool dog here named "Kaiser" and he let me use his crate for a nap - all this traveling tires a guy out! He only uses it for "alone time" once in awhile, so he said I could have it for as long as I wanted! See you all tomorrow!







</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

YaY Ziggy! So glad you made it there ok. Have fun!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wow Zigs. talk about zoomies - you'll be all over the map in no time!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> <span style="color: #000099">Today I hung out with Kaiser and did German Shepherd stuff!

First we got to know each other....</span> </span> </span> *










* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> <span style="color: #000099">Then Kaiser tried to teach me how to play Frisbee, but it was kinda big for me.....</span> </span> </span> * 




























* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then we played tennis balls..... </span> </span> </span> *











* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And then Kaiser showed me his "sandbox" - it's where he likes to dig! His mom and dad say it's the only place in the yard that he digs, so they let him do it! I helped too - look at the rock I found! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then I found this in the yard! Pat says her name is "Mercedes". When Pat graduated from college she told her parents she wanted a Mercedes, and this is what she got!







</span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Whoa! Look at the size of this rock!! </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Wow! A sign just for us shepherds! </span> </span> </span> *











* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Kaiser says it's time to go in for a drink and a rest after all of this playing! </span> </span> </span> * 











* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Mmmmm - Bowling Green water tastes pretty good! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>You'd better get some rest, little buddy - I hear they've got a big day planned for you tomorrow! </span> </span> </span> * 



















* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>We had a lot of fun today! I can't wait to see what we're doing tomorrow! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ziggy! You look like you have a swell buddy there to show you around.

You two look alot alike. Are you kin by chance?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

what a cool place to visit!
and by the way... i think you and Kaiser are related


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I think they're related too - that's the first thing I noticed!

Kaiser...







...what beautiful eyes you have, and such a shiny coat!

Love all these adventures of Ziggy!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

I love the last picture with both of them laying down - Ziggy has his back feet crossed just like the "big dog"!

Looks like he is having a blast ~ (and thanks for sharing these adventures







)


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Hi everyone! Today I got to take a look around Bowling Green, OH a bit! (I'm in most of the pictures, but sometimes you have to look really hard to find me!) </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>The first thing I learned is that this part of northwest Ohio is VERY flat...... </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>.....And that there is A LOT of corn! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Bowling Green is the home of the National Tractor Pull! Kaiser lives about 1.5 miles from the fairgrounds where the tractor pull takes place and says you can hear the roar of the tractors and see the smoke at his house! </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>This picture was taken in front of the tractor pull headquarters







</span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then it was on to the Bowling Green Wind Farm! There are 4 windmills that supply a large amount of the electricity for the city. This is said to be the windiest part of Ohio and this was the first utility-size wind farm built in Ohio. </span> </span> </span> * 



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Each blade on each windmill weighs 22,000 lbs! Each windmill is 391 ft high with another 32 ft below ground! Much bigger than me!







</span> </span> </span> *



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Later in the evening we went downtown and look what they have here!! A restaurant just for me!! </span> </span> </span> * 



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Is that cool or what?? Gotta go for now, but I'll be back tomorrow with more neat stuff to share!







</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Neat, you found him his restaurant, kool.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

This thread is so neat!
Nice to get to know forum members and where they live...I know for me at least it would force me to get out and explore more of my area with Ziggy and take pics of all the great things about the areas we live! A good thing for everyone







And the pics have all been great, just a neat premise, kindof gets us all out of the box so to speak..and gets Ziggy out of the box literally!


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Kaiser is a handsome boy!! This is fun to see Ziggy's pics. 
I'm a Northwest OH transplant (living in FL now), but admit to missing it occasionally. Very nice to see! (assuming you graduated BGSU--Go Falcons)


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree with whoever suggested that Kaiser and Ziggy could be related. There is quite a resemblance. *grins* And his own restaurant??? I hope they gave him a free drink. 

And Kelso, I have to admit, and I'll bet the other hosts would agree, I saw more of my area than I have in ages. I mean, you live there so you don't see it half the time. Sort of like living in NYC and not going to see the Empire State Building. It's a great experience and I'm so glad Zig came to visit me. 

*waves* Hi Ziggy, hope you're enjoying yourself.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not sure how many people remember or caught this fact... but Ziggy was originally <s>manufactured</s> born in OHIO


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:not sure how many people remember or caught this fact... but Ziggy was originally manufactured born in OHIO


I noticed that on his passport! What part of Ohio is he from? Maybe he and Kaiser really are related!! 



> Quoteassuming you graduated BGSU--Go Falcons)


Well, no I didn't.....but that's ok! We'll be visiting a few colleges and universities in the next day or so......









And I agree with everyone else - I've passed by so many things over the years without really looking at them - this is a lot of fun!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: raysmom
> 
> 
> > Quote:not sure how many people remember or caught this fact... but Ziggy was originally manufactured born in OHIO
> ...


oooh ya got me. i can't remember off the top of my head, and his little tag is floating around my office somewhere


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Ziggy! I'm sad I missed you when you vistited the German Shepherd Training club with Mandalay. We're members there too! Actually all of those places you visited with Emily I didn't know about. Hope you have a good time with your travels!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

raysmom, , great shots with your boy and Ziggy


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Today we went to some of the neat places in Bowling Green! It was a gorgeous day and we spent a lot of time outside. 

We started out at the Wood County Museum and Historical Center </span> </span> </span> *



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Unfortunately we couldn't go inside because the museum is closed in November to decorate for the holidays. It's too bad because one of the exhibits that everyone wants to see is a jar with three fingers in it that belonged to a woman named Mary Bach who was murdered. The knife used to sever the fingers, and the noose used to hang the man who severed them, are on display in there.

We did take a walk around the grounds and saw the old Infirmary, which is the oldest structure on the site. The are many other buildings, including the Lunatic House where they housed the violently insane and the Pest House which served as living quarters for men with communicable diseases such as scarlet fever and influenza. Women with disease were kept in the main infirmary building. </span> </span> </span> * 




















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>From the museum we went to a really neat nature preserve right in Bowling Green called Wintergarden Park/St. John's Nature Preserve. </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>There were walking trails....... </span> </span> </span> *



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>......Trees to climb....... </span> </span> </span> * 



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Fences and decks to sit on......look at that deck! The front of it is made out of intertwined branches! </span> </span> </span> * 



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And I learned a little about the area, formerly called "The Black Swamp" along the way! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Oh.....and we didn't have to use one of these - I went before we left home!







</span> </span> </span> * 











* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>From the nature preserve we went across town to the campus of Bowling Green State University - the home of the BGSU Falcons! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Here is the Doyt Perry football stadium - this is the side that you see traveling south on I-75 </span> </span> </span> * 



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And here are some photos of the playing field - the team was even out there practicing! I was hoping to meet Freddy and Freida Falcon, the team mascots, but they weren't around! </span> </span> </span> * 



















* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>We stopped at the bookstore - look what I got!! Now I feel like one of the students








</span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Yup - I even got a backpack just like everyone else! I think I'll fit right in the university scene, don't you? </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>So that was my day today! Hope you all had a good one and I'll be back tomorrow! I hear we're heading a little north - not sure what that means, but I guess I'll find out! See ya! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh - the shirt and backpack - too adorable! What a beautiful area that is. Gosh, I'm seeing parts of the country I'll probably never get to see in person. This is so fun - and so much history too. The severed fingers - gee I'm so sorry I missed those - NOT!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Is Ziggy wearing little cheater glasses with his cool new shirt and backpack?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oooooomg! that backpack takes the cake!!! i love it


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:Is Ziggy wearing little cheater glasses with his cool new shirt and backpack?


Yes he is! He thought they made him look more studious!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I love your backpack, Ziggy!!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Today we traveled a few miles north - to Toledo! There were a few things there that Pat thought I'd enjoy seeing.

The first stop was Fifth Third Field, the home of the Toledo Mud Hens baseball team! I was hoping to meet Muddy and Mudonna, the Mud Hens' mascots, but I guess they've already gone south for the winter! </span> </span> </span> * 




















* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then we went across the river to International Park to see the Willis B. Boyer Museum Ship! When the ship was built back in 1911, it was the world's largest bulk lake freighter and was originally named the Schoonmaker. On the ship's first trip, it carried 12,650 lbs of coal from the Port of Toledo to Sheboygan, WI! Over the years the ship was sold a few times, and in 1986 was retired back to the Port of Toledo and is moored in exactly the same place as where it took on its first load! </span> </span> </span> *




















* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Does anyone remember a TV show called "M.A.S.H."? Pat says it was popular back in the 70's and 80's - wow, that's a long time ago!! Anyway, for those of you who can remember that far back, Klinger (Jamie Farr) was always talking about going back to Toledo to have a Tony Packo's hot dog - and here is the exact place he was talking about! It was built back in 1932 and is still going strong today! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>I had one of their famous Hungarian Hot Dogs and a side of Chili Mac - mmmmmmmm!! Good stuff!! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Many famous people have eaten at Packo's. Back in 1972, Burt Reynolds started a tradition of signing a hot dog bun. Since then, many politicians, entertainers, atheletes, etc. have eaten there and there are many autographed hot dog buns all over the walls! Some of the ones I can remember were Peter, Paul and Mary, Nancy Reagan, George Bush, Wayne Newton, Don Shula, Tiny Tim, Soupy Sales and the more recent, Barack Obama and Joe Biden!! </span> </span> </span> *



















* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And here's the most recent and the most famous!! </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>On the way home we stopped at a few of the historic sites in Maumee and Perrysburg - two cities between Toledo and Bowling Green. There is a lot of history in this area!

Here's the Fallen Timbers Monument in Maumee, which pays tribute to the Battle of Fallen Timbers when General Anthony Wayne defeated the Indians and opened up the area for settlers. </span> </span> </span> *




















* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And these are close-up photos of the four sides of the monument - pretty cool! </span> </span> </span> *




























* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Hey! There's a dog in this one!! </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Uh oh.....we forgot a leash......and I don't think this is how these bags are supposed to work!! </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then we stopped at the House of 4 Pillars. This house was built in 1835 and reportedly provided a refuge for fugitive slaves searching for freedom and traveling along the Underground Railroad. </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then we stopped at Fort Meigs in Perrysburg, just across the river from Maumee. Fort Meigs was built in 1813 by Brigadier General William Henry Harrison to protect his men and supplies before moving north to stop the British and Indians from capturing Ohio and territories of Indiana, Illinois and Michigan. </span> </span> </span> *




























* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then a quick stop at the statue of Commodore Oliver Hazard Perry in Perrysburg. Commodore Perry's victory over the English Navy in the War of 1812 gave America control over all of the Great Lakes. </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then before heading back to Bowling Green, we stopped along the banks of the Maumee River. While we were driving, 3 large animals, one with branches on its head crossed the street in front of the car! Pat said those were "deer" - don't know what those are, but they sure can run fast - we didn't get a picture of them. </span> </span> </span> * 



















* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>I only have a few more days here in Bowling Green, so I'll be back tomorrow! I've gotta get some rest! G'night!







</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow. Ziggy, you're just a traveling fool! Looks like a grand time and some more wonderful places for the travel book. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ziggy, I'm going to have to stop the next time I go through Toledo and see yoiur famous Hot Dog Bun. That is so cool.
You sure are seeing some great places.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Pat...when was the last time YOU visited these places? Isn't it fun having Ziggy to show around. You get to go to places you haven't seen in years, right?

and Ziggy, old buddy, you are sure having a ball. Do you remember how we tried to find a little t-shirt for you, with no success? I'm so glad you're getting some on your travels. But isn't your travel crate going to have to get bigger and bigger the more you travel and pick up all these goodies. Oooo is your mom gonna have a show where all these goodies are laid out on a table when you finally get home again. It's going to have to be a BIG table. *giggles*

Can't wait to see where you go next. You sure are being well fed.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:Hey Pat...when was the last time YOU visited these places? Isn't it fun having Ziggy to show around. You get to go to places you haven't seen in years, right?


It is a lot of fun because I've driven by all of these places a million times and never stopped to actually look at most of them before! I think I learned more about the history of this area in the past week than in all my years of school!!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Today I'd like to show you some photos we took when we went to one of Pat's favorite places in the area - Lourdes College in Sylvania, OH, just outside of Toledo. This is a Catholic college run by the Sisters of St. Francis, but I don't think you have to be of any particular religion to appreciate the natural beauty and serenity of the campus. </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>All of the buildings are of the Spanish mission architecture and the campus is full of trees - the leaves smelled so good!! </span> </span> </span> *
















































* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>This is the Duns Scotus Library - </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>There are many murals on campus. Each of them was designed by one of the sisters and she and her assistants paint each tile by hand and she supervises the assembly of the final mural on each building. They are huge!! </span> </span> </span> * 





























* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And this is the Portiuncula Chapel which is a replica of the chapel that St. Francis of Assisi built in Italy back in the 1200's and is a place for quiet reflection, meditation and prayer. </span> </span> </span> *












* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>This is a crucifix near the main chapel. This was hand-carved from a single piece of wood. </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>There are two large statues of St. Francis of Assisi on campus. Since he's the patron saint of animals, I knew he wouldn't mind if I took a few photos with him! 

Here's one of them........</span> </span> </span> * 











* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And here's the other one - this is my favorite - with me, St. Francis and the Wolf of Gubbio







</span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Pat says that tomorrow, for my last day with her, she's taking me to work! Sounds like fun!! See you all tomorrow!







</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Great pictures, it looks like Ziggy is having lots of fun. I love the picture of him in St. Francis' hand, how great is that!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I love love love seeing Ziggy's adventures! I can't wait until he comes here to visit me in Texas.....


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Zig, I love the one where you are being held in the hand of St. Francis. No better place to be, methinks. A tender blessing.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Today I went to work with Pat - wait til you see this!!

I thought I was there to work.....however, when we got to the hospital, they gave me a gown to put on...... why don't those things ever cover your back side??</span> </span> </span> * 











* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then I decided to get a Flu-Mist vaccine to protect me during my travels! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Next was my CAT scan - CAT???? I think this was a DOG Scan!! </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Then my ultrasound...... </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And finally my hip x-rays! </span> </span> </span> * 










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>They look pretty good, don't you think? </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>After all that, I finally got down to work and read some films! </span> </span> </span> *










* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Well, my time here is almost over. I've got to pack my bags tonight and will be on my way sometime tomorrow. I might stop in one more time tomorrow, but if not, I'll see you at my next destination! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW oh WOW Ziggy you have been busy while in Bowling Green. You will need to take a quality nap while in transport.

Great pictures Pat.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

hahaha! love Ziggy at work


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks SO much Pat... i'd been meaning to have his hips done since he turned two. let me know and i'll reimburse you for the OFA fees


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Good morning everyone! My bags are packed and I'll be leaving Bowling Green later today! 

I just wanted to check in and offer my tribute to all who have served on this Veteran's Day (Rememberance Day in Canada)! </span> </span> </span> *











* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>And from Kaiser to Ziggy: Well, Ziggy my friend, I guess this is it - you take care and have a good trip! Hope to see you again sometime







</span> </span> </span> * 




















* <span style="color: #000066"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Bye! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Very cute. Ziggy and Kaiser look like brothers.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The hospital gown -- I almost thought you were going to neuter him, LOL!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzerThe hospital gown -- I almost thought you were going to neuter him, LOL!


he's already neutered silly!









i had to do it. he's a sneaky little guy, a ladies man (as the earlier photos showed) and i knew that some of the homes he'd be visiting had intact females. i wasn't going to take any chances.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*OMG - I have missed all this!!!

What a super thread......*</span>


Looks like Ziggy has been having a blast


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

The suspense of where Ziggy will end up next is killing me! I love seeing him on all the adventures. Seeing so many neat things and traveling all over the continent.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hey guys! Ziggy here. I arrived here in PA last night. Poor delivery guy had to walk me down from the neighbors with a flashlight. It must have been a sight for him to behold as he walks down and the two eldest dogs here name Chimo and Lakota were in the kennel and watched him carry me. Kanuck was out there too but he was kind of hiding behind "Daddy Chimo" and "Mama Kota" (dats what everyone here calls them). Rayne was proudly watching the back perimeter with a brick in her mouth. I arrived safe and sound. There are a couple pictures from last night but they are still on the camera. We are hoping for some WiFi connections today cuz I am going on a road trip with Chimo. Not sure where all we are going but, hey traveling is my game so bring it on! All I know is I was blinded by orange and that seems to be a theme today. Everyone seems REALLY excited about a new arrival and I heard rumors about some parties this week. Should be a totally rockin' good time! Check in with everyone later!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey Ruq, you are hoarding all the board dogs! LOL!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Ziggy's going to hang with the Frat Boys. Better watch out Ziggy, those 2 can get you in trouble.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiHey Ruq, you are hoarding all the board dogs! LOL!












If only you knew.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad you made it safe and sound, Ziggy. Your hostess isn't giving you even a minute's rest, I see. Can't wait to see what you've been up to today.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">Glad you had a safe trip, Ziggy! Kaiser has been sulking ever since you left!







Hope you have a good week! </span>


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hey guys, Ziggy here. WOW what a busy day I had yesterday. Let's recap.... I spent last week in Ohio. I made it to the Paq Shaq just in time for dinner on Friday. There was definitely excitement in the air and everyone, including the two rentals, were excited about he upcoming week. This place can get a LITTLE crazy at meal times but Chimo was my bud and kept me safe. 











I was blinded by the "Orangeness" so Chimo let me borrow some shades:










We had an early night and Chimo and I loaded up in the AM for a road trip. It's a rule here that if we ride in the van all dogs have to be crated so I obliged and she complimented me on how well I travelled! 










We headed North to NY then West and back into PA made a few stops in Erie and then back on the road and I saw a sign for Ohio and thought, Whoa wasn't I just here? 

We went to a place that had these HUGE birds with big round claws....I was VERY happy to wait in the van. Unfortunately, while we could hear the birdies they were too far away to get pictures of. That was OK with me, I didnt want one to take me away. 

There were these REALLY big van like things across the street. They really liked to whistle. 










While we were there we heard a touching story of a little girl who was swooped up by one of these birdies and no one was there to claim her. She looked so "abandoned and forlorn" reminded the human of a black one a lot like her awhile ago so we decided to make room and bring her to a safe and happy place. How incredibly cool that she had a wittle orange collar and harness that fit her JUSTTTTT right!










Chimo is SUCH a great Daddy figure. He let the little baby hang with him so we could get her crate ready for the ride back to PA.










Here we are all loaded and ready to go!










She was so happy she was howling!










She is just a little cutie. I have a massive krush on her.... an orange Krush!










Daddy's job is never done. Time to rest up and prepare to instill my wisdom to another youngster.










Wow she is a determined lil one. Somehow the name Keyzah seems to fit her. Keyzah is a variation of a word that means "determined Warrior". Ummm really that is NOT Grimm's leash..... whoops maybe it is but it was not harmed.





























Did I mention CUTE!










Well that is all for now. I will be back a little later. There is a PARTY to be had today!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

There's my girl, and yes she is determined, lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Beth never stood a chance.









(







to Beth)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

So you have two Landholz rent-a-pups, Grimm and Ziggy....In addition to your Paq?

Dante and I will be on a flight later today - It really sounds like your place is *the* place to be!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Keyzah is just so cute!! Love how Ziggy rode in the crate too. LOL.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG Keyzah is too precious! Is she a paq member or a rental? And I have to agree with Jamie, Ziggy in his very own crate was priceless! Ruq...you must thrive on chaos


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Just catching up -- Pat, those pics of Ziggy at the hospital







He was very fortunate to have been taken care of so well!! Kaiser and he are so handsome together









Ruq, take good care of him, glad you got him some shades


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG!!!










































I have not looked at this thread before. It's hysterical!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Jen, how could you have missed it? Ziggy is our hero! The palladin of German Shepherds...has usps box, will travel. 

Ruq, how did he behave in a crate? Think that's the first time for him. And he can surely share a lot of tales with the little pupper, who's absolutely a love.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

First. Pat, Your picture of Ziggy with ST. Francis was beautiful. Thanks for the Tribute on Nov. 11th.

Ruq, chaos just doesn't seem to cover it. You must be running a full speed with two new arrivals in as many days.
You new addition Kayzeh is absolutely adorable. 
I'm having a great time with this thread. Seems like only yesterday Ziggy was here!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry I have not been commented on your travels, Ziggy...been busy here. You left in time to miss all the activity.

So nice you were able to get your dog scan and hips done. One can never be to safe!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Ruq - You are obviously the official GSD Forum Hotel. If you can send your address, I'll get Mandalay sent off in the morning to you.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just catching up on Ziggy's travels and have to say he is great! Love seeing all the history of everywhere he has been and all of the pics! Can't wait to see what Rug has in store for him


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hey guys, Zig checking in. It has been a wild and wacky time here and we hope to have lots of pictures tomorrow. To recap, I got here late Friday night. Sat Chimo and I went and picked up baby Keyzah from the airport. Sunday was a party day for Lakota's 13th birthday. Monday poor Rayne was sick and had to go to the doctor. She seems to be OK now though although not happy about the menu change for a couple days. Today I kinda partied with the Frat Bro's in celebration of Grimm's 3rd birthday. After an intense frisking from Grimm I headed to a safe place while the Frat bros played. 

And tonight the human was VERY frustrated by a computer that would not upload all of our pictures!

Here are a couple....

Me and today's bday boy in the "Frat Mobile"










Me with the lil Frat Bro Jeth Ro










Being interrogated by Grimm. I would have suspected Jethro of this but Grimm.... never expected it! Dude watch the EYE. I have people and places to see!










HELPPPPP


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That last pic is adorable, I can hear Ziggy moaning under all those wrinkles!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

WrinkleDoofs!!!!! These are GREAT Ziggy pics! (what, who me, biased?







) My special sweet B Day boy all doofy wiff Ziggy and company-- too adorable! Wrinkles of perplexity, wrinkles of contentment.. wrinkles of wrinkles..

A birthday Frat Boyz party for Grimm with Jethro and Ziggy-- what a great day!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Ziggy actually looks worried in that picture!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Notice who holds the best "blieb" while the Frat boys are behind closed doors.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

FINALLY someone my own size to play with. Weeeeeee










We helped Jethro make confetti for Grimm!










My girl crush is just tooo darn cute!! Playbowing to queen Mom Lakota!










Tika is teaching baby Keyzah how to Razz the Frat Bros. She learns fast.


















More later. Still having some issues with the picture uploading technical garbly **** stuff. I don't get it but I want to just party on with the Paq!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG cuteness overload 
more pics Ruq she is to cute


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hey guys, Ziggy here again. I was STUFFED after dinner yesterday. I got to share with Keyzah. Well I got my exercise too cuz she kept pulling it away from me!










Never fear though I got my fill. It was cold and rainy today so we hung in the house and tried to stay dry.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Severe cuteness overload!! Baby Orange Krush an da beeg Venny leg! Look at her buns in the air playbowing-- what a spunkster she is! Tika's just showin' her the ropes, Mom.







Hang in there, Ziggy!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hey guys Zig man here again. Today I went tracking with the Frat Bros but when it was time to play I hid.... those three are a rough and tumble lot! Later we were chillin' on the couch. Who would have thought.... me posing with the Paq seniors Lakota, Chimo and Tika and GRIMM came to hang with us for a bit!










He was oogling over the orange crush girlie. 

I thought we were going to have a NICE picture but Kota is giving me the evil eye, Tika is razzing the photographer, Chimo was NOT in the mood to pose and Grimm was shooti








ng me a dirty look for some reason but hey we had fun!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

AAAHHH!! Doofinator actually behaving himself with Chimo, Tika and even Kota! Ziggy, you keep some great company!







I LOVE this picture-- awesome photo and training, Ruq!! Ziggy's having some varied experiences for sure with this Paq!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Last night I snuggled with Rayne and Chimo.


















Then Nuck decided he wanted to "play" OUCH!










Then we chatted for a bit before bed. Nuck is cool. Misunderstood but cool when you get to know him.


















Dats all for the now the adventure continues:


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

<sniffle>

I feel as if I let the board members and Ziggy's fan club down.







We went on a little road trip today and this wrinkley headed guy tried to run Ziggy, Keyzah and Chimo down in his car. Ziggy valiantly flung himself onto the windshield wiper to save the rest of us!

Keyzah being smart enough to dive and roll into the grass to avoid being hurt:



















I tried to get to my van with my dogs and follow them but he sped out of there and I could only snap these two pictures of our assailant and our hero Ziggy.



















Yes, I contacted the State and Local police and there is a APB out on the vehicle. They have the pictures I took which are not great but hopefully they can find poor Ziggy and his abductor. They were last seen heading North/East. If anyone sees them, do not try to be a hero! Call the local authorites. There is a multi State dragnet in place in hopes that Ziggy will soon be returned unharmed. The plate was muddied but I *think* it said DOFN8TR I think......


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Still enjoying the thread!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

DOFN8R





















I thought I recognized the wrinkly-headed







fella! LOVE seeing Ziggy being a hero, and Orange Krush rollin' in da grass!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LOL. Even though everyone didn't cooperate, I like the pic of the seniors, Grimm, and Zig on the futon.







Nice to see Nucky got to spend some time with Ziggy too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Whaaaaaaa?!?!









Hey guys, Ziggy here. I woke up thinking today would be a good one. Seemed like we took a nice Sunday drive, from the boonies to...ah...the boonies. 









I was with my cutest friend ever (no offense to anyone I've met on my travels). I was very happy. 









Hmmmm...that doesn't look so good. 









GAH! Where is that thumb when you need it!









Calm down, now fella, you don't mean that. We can work this out. 









I spent the rest of my ride in blackness. The cell had air circulating, thank goodness for German engineering. It was cramped though, but had treats in baggies, so I sat quietly munching. When I was removed, the perp had taken off...and I was in a place called Syracuse. 

I'm in Sicily?!? 









Uhhhh...I think there is someone behind me...









That big paw belonged to one of my new friends. It's Melinda and Jay's Remington, Halle, and Serena. Apparently it's cool to hang out at the fence. 









Yeah...I'm cool. 









While they were getting their pictures taken, I decided to do a little fishin!









Pssst...Remington...I'm a little banged up from the abduction...do you know a nurse?









SCORE! Remy's mom's a nurse! I'm getting the full treatment tomorrow!









I'll let you know how my visit in Sicily goes! What's that? Oh, I'm in New York! Whatever-talk to you all soon!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

1) Yes, Ziggy wisely chose to hang out ON the fence, rather then AT the fence. 

2) I swear my dogs aren't as fat as they looked in that fence pic, LOL!!! Both girls were hunkered ready to pounce. They aren't as svelte as they once was, but aren't the chunks they appear, LOL!!!

3) As Always, Jean's pics are phenom! I can't wait to see the results of the photoshoot for the FurryChaos crew!!! (It was...challenging...for all involved,







!!!)

4) If there had been more time, Ziggy the fisherman would've like to visit the home of the CARP Tournament Series Northeast Regionals. I've visited my friend Jason the last 2 years when he fished in it. It's 50 straight hours of fishing. Last year the participants caught 18 TONS of carp!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Help!







Can't stop cracking up! The pics of Grimm in true zany fashion trying to get to Zig through the windshield are hysterical!







That top pic of Grimmi is a keeper.







Baby Keyzah in the grass-- how adorable is she? Look at her eyes! Oooohh.. Melinda, your dogs look beautiful-- not chunky, but rather quite healthy and happy!














Ziggy adventures rock!







Huge<span style="color: #33CC00"> *thank you *</span>to today's talented photographer!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I love that first pic of Grimm, Jean. He looks super-doofified.









Looks like Ziggy's got some good travels ahead of him and that he met some wonderful new friends today!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

So after my fishing trip, I headed north, with the Furry Chaos crew, to Oswego County, where the men are men, and the sheep are skeered... For an impromptu overnight or 2. I head back to Jean on Tuesday...something about a vet visit. *shrugs* I dunno..whatever!
Although I won't be here long enough to sight-see, Melinda, or Mekinda, or Matilda...Whatever-her-name is, says that the Oswego area is known for many people: :


<ul>[*]Home of * Erik Cole* , of the Carolina Hurricanes 
[*]Home of *Robert Hensel*, holder of the Guinness & Ripley's World record for the longest non stop wheelie in a wheelchair, covering a total distance of 6.178 miles. The reason for his record, was to help raise money for wheelchair ramps throughout the community. In October 2006, Robert was asked to carry the torch for the 2006 Asian games. He is also and international poet-writer with over 900 publications published worldwide.
[*]Birthplace of *Shelby Lyons*: She and her partner, Brian Wells, won bronze medals in the 1996 U.S. pairs competitions and silver medals in 1998. Together, they also placed 10th in the 1998 World Championships. 
[*]Collegetown for *Al Roker and Jerry Seinfeld*
[*]Birthplace of PGA golfer *David Branshaw*
[*]Birthplace and hometown to *Michael C. O'Brien* - (brother of my former supervisor) O'Brien died on May 1, 2005 in a fall as he and his brother, Christoper, were attempting to become the first American brothers to climb Mount Everest. The were dedicating the climb to try to raise $100,000.00 to help find a cure for Huntington's disease, a degenerative neurological inherited illness which claimed the lives of his mother, grandmother, sister, aunt and uncle. Although Michael was not able to see his goal realized, his family and many friends continued fundraising so his goal would be met. Fundraisers have also been held in Chicago, Seattle and Dublin, Ireland to suport Mike's effort. 
[*] Home to * The Safe Haven Museum and Education Center* , located in one of the 125 buildings that housed refugees during World War II. Safe Haven was the only "camp" of its kind in the United States for victims of the Nazi Holocaust.
[*] Oswego County was also home to several towns that were * Underground Railroad* stops.
[/list]

Melinda and Jay left Halle, Serena, and Remy at home, and headed to Rob's for a cookout, although Rob had the chicken already done-smoked on hickory wood. Wowza, it smelled great! Foods, friends, and beer, just what I deserve!!

Crud! That beer can is bigger than me! Dagnabbit! I'm thirsty after those crackers, and all of Mekinda's jaw-flapping. Somebody help a puppah out! 









After my recent high-carb eating, I'm trying low-carb tonight- Dreamfields pasta mac salad, with tuna and edamame! Looks...just...scrumptious..I guess... (I did hear talk about chicken wings tomorrow...hope they're either raw or boneless!)









After dinner, I headed to Rob's computer, aiming to check in on my adoring fans here. To what should my furry eyes should appear...Farm Town? Facebook? This is CYBERCRACK!!! I want my own farm, my own Facebook page....I could raw feed on the livestock on these Farms!!! Wowza Bobba! Seriously? I am a world-traveler, with my own cult following, and no Facebook page? Really? Who do I need to talk to? 'Cuz I want crops to harvest, trees to plant...houses to put up.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Great idea on the factoids! Limited time, no worry-Ziggy gets us all educated anyway!

Even Ziggy wants to be on Facebook. I think that's a great idea! Of course I am not on FB. . . 

Have fun tomorrow Zig and Mekinda!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread should come with a "WARNING" popup. I inhaled my cereal after staring at the pics of Ziggy's abduction mobile and then realizing Grimm was the wrinkly-headed dude!! I'm a big sluggish these days and thought that something nefarious had really happened! DOH!! And Ziggy with a big paw ominously making it's way towards him, I can hear the JAWS music...da....DUM, da...DUM...dadum dadum dadum.......EEEK!!

And Keyzah!! WHile I profess my girly puppy love to Zuzu, dang it to heck, that is one of the adorable-est ever girlie pups! Full of character, vim and vigor as my mom might say. She is certainly learning a lot of um, interesting lessons from the girls and boys in the Ruq paq. And the family photos complete with Grimmi? With the orange walls in the background (was this the chosen color before or after Orange Krush was en route??) are classic. Each pupper's feelings for the moment are right on his or her faces....or razzing tounge. Ruq, I can't help noticing that dogs razzing each other or you appears to be something of a theme at your place....

A good job by all. 

Dogspeed Ziggy ,and your honey-bummed sable conspirator....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWhile they were getting their pictures taken, I decided to do a little fishin!


i







this photo! it seems so peaceful.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Farm Town - Huh? I was just going to invite Ziggy to be my neighbor in FarmVille!!! http://apps.facebook.com/onthefarm/index.php?ref=tab


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yea ziggy... get all your farm town (farmville?) in now because you will NOT be playing that when you get home young man!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Poor Ziggy! 
Stuck where exits on the highways are 20 miles apart!

















The perp has been caught!
He is now behind bars, conspiring with his cell mate!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

@ the Perp behind bars.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

so i have to ask... Where in the World is Ziggy now?
i'll admit i'm a little confused as to whats going on - road trips & baby sitters?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My oh my Ziggy sure does get around


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That is so pitiful!









So...Ziggy was taken to a hospital on Monday for some r and r. Like many celebrities, Ziggy was exhausted from his travels. Melinda, also exhausted, fell asleep uploading pictures to PB at 7:20 last night!

He spent yesterday in transit and was here this morning. I am sure he'd like to talk to you all. 

Hello, helloooo...I can't see anything...where is everyone!









Ah, there I am! Apparently I have landed "in rescue?" or something like that. Not sure exactly what is up, but this lady insists on crating me to make sure that I will get along with her dogs. 









Hey, now, no need to fight, there's enough of Ziggy to go around! 









Well, another one, maybe there's not enough of Ziggy...and you are....ah, Mariele...you look a lot like that other one over there...









You, yes, you...you don't seem too impressed at all, Ilsa is it? Not sure I like the way you're looking at me...









Why your little nose fits right in there, eh Bruno my new friend! 









Why hello there...Bella...yes, well,







the name fits!

















Phew, that was a lot of dogs. I think the crate idea might have been a good one. 









Wait a minute, there's a shy one over there waiting...









You can't see me but I am turning sideways a bit as a calming signal...yes, Anna, I am pretty harmless...









GOOD WORD! Another one?!?! He's a silly...he's licking me...tickles!









Yes, Mario, that's the new foster. 









Egads! This one! He's trying to inhale me through the bars! 









People, come close. I have something to tell you. 









Closer.







Most of these dogs...







do not appear to be







German Shepherds.







Just sayin...









She said she likes to make the crate a good place. I say get me a blanket, but she said what if I ate it. Who would eat a blanket?!?! So she gave me a treat. Mmmm...smells good...









Tastes great...what is it?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN..what is it?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

How cute. Little Ziggy met the pack from the safety of a crate.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh I am cracking up!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, you couldn't give ziggy one of THOSE!!!! 

Haaaack tu-ey! 

Are you at least going to let the little guy know what he is sinking his teeth into???

Rocco, Rocco is such a celebrity that he is being selfish with his photo ops. We only get to see the backs of ears now. I think that was him. That was him....

I was going through the whole thing, Rocco, Rocco, there he is, where!?! over there, just those ears yeah. Rocco AND Ziggy that is like classic!!!! 

Don't tell me that Rocco eats those nasty things. I don't want it to wreck my warped perception.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry to confuse some of you, but Ziggy bypassed the USPS and took a road trip to his next B&B. 

Val


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Ziggy! You are in DOG OVERLOAD!! Holy Cow! Or should I say, HOLY DOGS!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

From the Paq to the Packistanies in less than a week. Well socialized young pup that Mr. Ziggy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

We shall speak of the pizzle sticks no more.









Yes, well socialized an no barrier frustration or aggression when he's approached by the others when he's in his crate!









Ziggy was my helper today in the "get Rocco tired before she goes to Thanksgiving" event. 

Psssst...guys...there's not much to do around here...I mean, I've been some amazing places...this...kinda quiet...









But, pretty friendly...









Soooo, she took us to a park that's closed. No water for Zig I guess! AND I have to wear a leash!









Uh oh. 









Heeeeeeeeeere we go!









Uh guys...sniffy sniffy later, 'k?









He watches that way, I watch this way...we wanna see a turkey!









Oh hey, that's pretty! We are in what they call the Grand Canyon of the East. Wonder how many of those there are! 









That's pretty too! That's Ava and she was walking with us...she helps Rocco behave. 









Not that he needs to behave or anything...









See how she is!









More falls!









I think I gotta do #1...









We are really close to the water-I can't bear to look!









Me and my buddy waiting to get going - I think I tired him out!









Back to the pack - maybe make a new friend or two before doing something tomorrow. I can hear them barking! 









I think Bruno and I are going to chat and then nap time while she's gone. 









I hear our Thanksgiving feast is going to be boiled burger and rice. Something about







?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Ziggy
> I think Bruno and I are going to chat and then nap time while she's gone.


You mean _she's_ not taking you to Thanksgiving with her?! I can't believe it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I know! I am leaving in a couple of minutes, going to eat and run back home because Mario and Ilsa are having a bit of a problem with their







today.







And a couple others seem to be heading that way-so a little bug working its way around. 

I HOPE ZIGGY DOESN'T GET IT!

Here are two I took of a tiny waterfall and some mist from the falls...it was really hard for me to take those pictures so close to the gorge with Rocco...







. My good girl (when not at home)Ava was the example dog and he and Ziggy were good boys doing like she did.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Looks like Ziggy is having fun!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Jean is right, I zonked out on laptop (literally) the other night...then had laptop issues...and now my father-in-law is in the hospital. OK...so slightly out of order, here we go:

Ziggy's Monday at the Center for Wound Care and Hyperbaric Medicine:

First, after his cookout, he slept on the way home, so he didn't meet the newest love of his life until Monday am:

Ahhh...I think I'm in love!









Hey, stop being coy!









Our engagement photo:


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ava's







eyes really do a lot of talking, don't they, Jean? The pic of her looking at you with her eyes so eager...









Ziggy may now become a Roccoholic like the rest of us! Mario's expression is adorable. Mariele has her lil nose-ette right in the crate, too!

These are GREAT pics and commentary! We love The Jeanspackistanies! Happy Thanksgiving to you, Ziggy!









PS-- Jess, I loved the pic of Grimmi in his "cell" with the co-conspirator!









LOL Melinda!







The engagement photo is perfect-- a vacation shot!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Love it!!!!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Jeepers creepers! We've been on the road almost an hour, and it's still dark and 32*!??!









Holy cow! This is where I work today?









After we got there, he got into a little mischief:

















Consulting with our reconstructive foot surgeon about an xray:









Ready to assist with the debridement!









Taking a break before I become the patient. WOwza, check out the Minpin!









(TO BE CONTINUED....)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Melinda&Jay










i can't take it


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Letchworth....It's Letchworth, Ziggy! I'd swear it is. Oh wow, you lucky dog. I used to slide down some of those falls in the summertime. 

And you naughty dog you....photocopying your bottom. tsk tsk.

You sure look like you're having a ball. Happy Turkey day to you and all your buddies.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well, Diane, you can't kill this thread!







It is Letchworth! WOW-good eye! I didn't realize I didn't have gas in the car, so we didn't stop at any of the historical stuff!







We drove, and walked, and then tried to coast to a gas station...

Melinda...







Are those tiny sunglasses? Did she steal them from the soldier (Melinda has a soldier)! And







on his work adventures! He looks kinda guilty with his bum shot!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Melinda&Jay
> ...


























That has got to be the BEST so far!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

OMG. Xeroxed butt FTW!


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

I would have expected the xerox-butt antics for New Years, but Thanksgiving...wheww Ziggy is a wild-man!!! (with a great sense of humor)


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> ...


I've got to agree. That is just to funny!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh yeah, butt zerox is the best!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>(OK...Sorry for my exit. We hadn't eaten yet, and Jay was ready to leave for dinner. )

____________________________________

After I tried my hand at the medical side, I was forced into the role of patient!

Apparently my legs are swollen, so I was subjected to compression bandages to reduce the swelling:









I got a TCOM done. (transcutaneous oxygen monitoring)
















Wait...What's this?









I'm having hyperbaric oxygen? Didn't Michael Jackson sleep in one of these? Is this going to fade my colors and make me kookoo?

Hey! Can I get a blanket?
















Let me out! I gotta water some trees!!







</span>


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>After a "ruff" day at the office, I needed some refreshment!! 

Ohhhh...I like the sound of this!










She carded me! Can ya believe it?!?!?!









What a place!
Dogfish Head!









Wood chuck!! Watch out for my prey drive! I was all over this rodent!!!









And RED ROCKET ALE!!! *giggles*









Yum! My new friends have their own MUGS!!! Awesome!









Wow, this place has hosted some famous musical acts!









Is it yellow snow, or yellow popcorn that you aren't supposed to eat?









Darts! Bullseye! WOOOT!!!









Oh! Golf! I love to chase balls!







</span>


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Melinda&Jay<span style='font-size: 14pt'> I'm having hyperbaric oxygen? Didn't Michael Jackson sleep in one of these? Is this going to fade my colors and make me kookoo?
> 
> Hey! Can I get a blanket?
> </span>


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Ziggy was worried about the MJ thing...was a little concerned that he'd have urges to dangle puppies over balconies, etc..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I laughed out loud about the xeroxed butt. This is great! 

We have had an abduction, are we going to have a rescue transport from one location to another? Or since no one know who's next, is there no way to set that up. Just thought it would be kool with photos, especially if there was an actual transport going on at the same time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A rescue transport would be great. I wonder if he's going south to north ever-a lot go that way. Good idea. Hmmmm...

Hey folks, it's Ziggy. Did you see all the fun I had with Melinda? Good thing I got some craziness out there, not sure how those two are friends, this one is kind of...how do you say dull, without making someone feel bad? I thought, ooooh, Black Friday we are gonna be hitting the sales. She started babbling about her spoons, and all those germs...and I checked out. 

Soooo...time to go with some camoflauge. Can you see me? I am going to make friends with one of the cats. This one is Maxine, and she's Melinda's sister (yeah, don't ask, don't tell if you want to know what I think). Rumor has it she's older and kind of cranky, so I figured I'd go with the camo. 









Here, kitty kitty...









Ah, she's fallen for my charm. I knew it. 









What the







was THAT?









Then she said how about horseback riding Zig and I thought yes! 
Okay, she's a jerk. 









Hello, Ocean, get me Hatterasser...I want to go back to the real ocean...









I do have to say, I kicked her butt in Clue. I am very perceptive, common for my breed. Maybe I was a police dog before?









She got me back in Trivial Pursuit, but she's old, so...yeah. 









She did let me use her blackberry to read what you all were saying-tiny screen, I had to get really close!









Went for a ride to drop off a folder. A folder. Not beer, or Levi Johnson pictures, or espionage information. Website stuff. Yawn-even Mariele looks bored!









Whatsa matter Bella, too much excitement for you too?









Where am I for crying out loud-Iowa? That's corn, people!









Wonder what's happening tonight...Lawrence Welk marathon? Charades? Potluck supper?


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

You better watch an action/adventure movie tonight, Ziggy sounds like he wants things spiced up a bit.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Lawrence Welk marathon







(I speak from experience - Mom and Dad used to make me watch!)

Sounds like Ziggy has been a bit spoiled - time for him to recuperate with some down time!! When does the marathon start????

Great cat pictures Jean, very lovely! And the last pic with him by the rainy car window, perfect for today!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

AWWW!!!
Maxiner wiener! Maxi-Cat!
Guten morgen dassen wienen keeten!
(Gibberish I used to talk to her...she was my mom's cat.)


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Awww Ziggy, you know you're always welcome back here next to the ocean but........ you are getting a bit snarky, ya know. What happened to your beautiful manners. Bossy, pushy...tsk tsk. *laughing hilariously*

So do you know where you're headed next or are you keeping that a secret until you get there?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I LOVE the Xeroxed butt





















I'd love to be "bored" at Jean's house!!!! Ziggy, you don't know squat......Jean's place is ROCCing







These adventures are just hysterical (though DH says you all need to get a life







notice I didn't sign up for Zigmeister so I didn't have to put up with the grief







) More adventures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

{Wonder what's happening tonight...Lawrence Welk marathon? Charades? Potluck supper?}









That last picture is so perfect. "I'm bored and to make it worse, it's raining!"








Gret pictures! I'm just loving this thread.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Dearest Ziggy, 

I'm sitting here on a Saturday night, grading papers. I just flipped by the PBS station, and yes, Lawrence Welk is on right at this very minute. If you were here, we could sit together and listen to the history of the different people from the show. So sorry that you'll miss it. Sounds like you are having GOBS more fun where you are


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hey folks, I figured out why I've been so cranky. Seems there is some kind of water problem out here in the sticks. We all have








problems! Bottom line, there's







in the water!







Yeah, so we're boiling it now-don't worry, we wait til it's cool before we drink it. 

And everyone's been eating this...









Lisa-I would have loved to have been there with you, but you would have had to let me out often...ya know...with the














I had to watch Lawrence with Bruno. 









She decided I was better enough for a really big thing today. So Ava, Rocco and I went to...Tractor Supply? And after we put Rocco back in the car, we got to see....








SANTA!









I got the best seat in the house and asked Santa for health and happiness for everyone at GSD.com.









Ava asked for Arby's. 









Alternate wish is for some solid food!









I am thinking this is a big no for me!









Once again, she gets my hopes up with these horses! But, anyway...down the stretch I come...









You're no bunny til some bunny loves you and this Angora was lovin' the Zig!









Please don't forget me, please don't forget me. And on a side note, when posing for photos, bum up is not the proper etiquette. Barnyard indeed!









ANOTHER horse! Ava thinks that lady is funny...









That's a lot of bull!









Uh, yeah, do you have this in a slightly smaller size?









So I stared down the Cheetah...a safari adventure for me!









I call this one, Dances with Wolves...









Apparently this guy thinks I'm getting a little too personal...









You guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's real...









I love you horsie...









I do!









Checking out-she bought the GSD for me to keep me company in my carrier on my travels!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dances with wolves! 

I have that GSD. 

GReat photos.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I







his Safari adventures, and the pic with the GSD....GREAT adventure and pics all around























But I have to say, the dogs here are looking at me funny for







at this one:


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I LOVE the one on Santa's hat









and the prong collar







Zig I thought you were a good boy and didn't need a prong. Perhaps they make martingales in your size


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

OMG These are hysterical!














Ava







looks thoughtful, Santa looks perterbed, Ziggy looks.. well.. Ziggy!







Lawrence Welk for Bruno







and Zig-- LOL!! Mariele







deserves Arby's for havin' to drop off the boring folder!














Oh these are too perfect, the GSD toy lookin' back at Ziggy sniffin' his butt! He really looks like he's hamming it up in the Dances with Wolves! And a pony-- howja find that?







These are awesome, Jean!! May the poop







problems subside and the canned pumpkin triumph!
















_
I LOVE MAXI the blue tabby kitty!!!!_


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHey folks, I figured out why I've been so cranky. Seems there is some kind of water problem out here in the sticks. We all have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ziggy, Dante here.

This lady I live with started using








words yesterday and talking about







in the water here!!! She looked like this







while she was pounding on the keyboard for more information

But then finally she stopped using the words you and I aren't supposed to know and said that we're on a different water supply so she doesn't have to boil our water! 

Enjoy the pumpkin (I'm getting some too for waterbutt but not 'cause of the







in the water) and thanks for the update! 

Oh and will you give the lady that you're visiting now a







friom this lady I live with?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Apparently Jean's Hicksville is more fun than mine! Jean any luck with the party hat?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I love him dancing with wolves and sitting on Santa's head. Ziggy seems to spend time at the most fun places!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I love Schleich figures!

I have that wolf and the female GSD, among other canine figures.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, do you have this in a slightly smaller size?


THAT pic reminds me of the JOP from our wedding. He was 1 1/2 hr late because he got sidetracked at the JD store on th way!
Love the Santa hat pose...did you fill him in?
LOL at the bums up. Love Miss Ava!
Bunny is adorable!! Looks shmooshyshoft!
FurryChaosCrew wants that bag of TOTW...say they're sick of the salmon...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ha! Thanks-yeah, luckily a radio station is doing a Flat Stanley so they were up on the fluffy Ziggy idea. Phew, because I looked like a real goober.









Hey everyone, it's Ziggy. Today we went to a meeting. They were glad I was there to take notes. 









Well hellooooo snacks! Does your insurance carrier know you're eating this stuff?









Oh, good cover...how old are these?









Get yer own coffee, this ain't Mad Men!









Then, yeah, Barb, we had to go get more bottled water. Not







water! All these dogs I live with don't like the boiled kind. Kind of funny...former death row dogs snubbing the water now! 

We saw some geese heading south-look close, they're there. Wonder where I'm heading next?









Kinda pretty out here...peaceful...









Hey Ilsa, didja see the geese, didja, didja?









Teeth! Did I feel teeth?









Rocco's right, she's a good mama...









I may have pushed it a little here...









On our way home we saw this...it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas! A LOT. Really. Lots!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jean the weather looks like our weather. Last year this time we had snow and amounts that needed to be plowed, this year nothing.

Hey Ziggy, you have to keep those people on their toes, never know what humans will eat.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ilsa!!














Oh man, Ziggy has Blackberry access? He's one modern Zig!







The Christmas decoration photo is cool. If Ziggy posed among the figures, we'd never find him! (hey, we need Christmas smileys!) I love the snackfoods pic. I bet coffee goes great with those orange cheese-PB crackers! Just be careful Ziggy, they probably aren't grain-free!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I much prefer mud to mounds of snow! The dogs don't but.....

Ziggy looks right at home in the office but man making him get coffee and snacks for staff......


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Melinda and Jean - thanks for all the hysterical pictures and captions. Many made me laugh out loud - well, darned near all of them! The dancing with wolves - why was that so funny???? Don't know, but laughed the hardest at that and the xerox butt one! Great travels you're having, Zig!!!!

Jean, I don't expect to have to remind you of this again - where are more pics with MARIO!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What's Ziggy's travel list like? Can he come visit NY in January so he can go to Bosnia and Croatia?

Or maybe March to go to Israel (but that trip isn't for sure!)?


----------



## joseph_donnelly (May 29, 2009)

Is there any chance of Ziggy coming here. i would love him to come.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDElsa*What's Ziggy's travel list like?* Can he come visit NY in January so he can go to Bosnia and Croatia?
> 
> Or maybe March to go to Israel (but that trip isn't for sure!)?





> Originally Posted By: nerddyguyIs there any chance of Ziggy coming here. i would love him to come.


keeping in mind that each destination is a surprise so his itinerary won't be posted publically... it is best to refer to this thread for rules and info, then contact Ziggys travel agent here to reserve your spot or make requests.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDElsa*What's Ziggy's travel list like?* Can he come visit NY in January so he can go to Bosnia and Croatia?
> ...


Thanks!! I THOUGHT there was a Ziggy rules thread I just couldn't find it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just wish the ground would freeze. The mud is getting to me.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: selzerI just wish the ground would freeze. The mud is getting to me.


Beware what you wish for. It has been single digits here this week...brrrrr

I love this thread! Thanks for the laughs ~


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Zig...

I know you're probably enroute to your next adventure but I wanted to say that that picture of the road and the cornfield looks like Rt. 63 between Geneseo and Dansville and the house with all the lights look like something from that area as well. This last visit of yours is like old home week for me....I remember that area of the world well. And in remembering, I also recall the sky always looked like that from Oct. to May with snow flurries every day (which is why I live here instead of there...I suffer SAD and by Jan. they were taking me to the NY State Home for the Bewildered...I need SUN). 

Looking forward to where you end up next. And thanks for the memories..................


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Diane-I have been in NINE counties in Central/Western NY on this trip! No! Wait! TEN! Between my transport and her travels, she's hit all those places and more. There isn't a lot of sun here, I know that because when it shows up she yells-there's the sun and we all run out of the house.









Yep, you heard me right, I'm still in NY. I told her I'm really not her foster. She insists on screening my next stop though. The home check was the real challenge, as always. But soon...I'll be on my way. 

She's got plenty of pictures though. She's kind of obsessive with the camera. I tried to talk to her about it, but...

MY FIRST SNOW!!!!!!!!!!







This was so early it was dark still but she didn't want the snow to melt. She got me up and took me right out. It was cold-and wet! 









I went back to sleep and when it was light out, she made us go out again. She said I sit so nice that it is fun to take portraits of me. 









That tree behind me was all sparkly with the snow melting. 









I tried to stop her, but she said my mom in California will like to see me in the snow. 

California Dreamin...









Yay, Bruno came out! He's a mini GSD just like me. 









Hey Bruno...watch out!









GOTCHA!









Ohhhh...paybacks stink!









Had a little warm tea when we went in and thought about all the fun I've had so far on my journeys...just like those International Coffee commercials...


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I knew there was snow headed your way!








On an odd note, it was 71 degrees this morning when I let the pack out at 6 am.
It's 38 right now.
May Ziggy find some fun in the sun!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ziggy's first snowball fight!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

SNOW!!!!! i've been waiting for snow


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hey guys...it's Ziggy...wondering where I am? I'm not entirely sure, but I can tell you what I've done!

So this looks like a nice place...









What?









Uh oh.









So, what are you here for? 









This might be a little tight!









Ah, that's better. 









Rabies SHOT? Hw test? Wha? And this table is cold!









Hey, whoa, that can't be MY chart!









So the doctor says I'm fine, but we needed to get me all set for my travels. 









More another time, Zigsters!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

More Great Pictures....

What kind of Cat is that???? He is stunning!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is that a himmie with a nose or a ragdoll?

Cracker has a bit of a nose.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cracker is gorgeous! So he's a Himalayan? What makes them a Himalayan as opposed to a Persian? I love that look! 

That is Naji, my rescue Birman! He came from a purebred cat rescue, who had gotten him from the unadoptables/to be PTS row in a shelter in Columbus, OH. My vet and I think he may have been from a cattery because he won't even clean his own eye crusties! I had no idea what a Birman was, and didn't care about getting a PB cat, I just wanted one who looked different from my sweet Mikko, who was a tiger kitty, who had passed away. I'll post some pics of him on another thread.







Photobucket is a PITB for me today!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Will Bite! Too funny! 

I'm sure he's having a great time with your pack!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I love the look when he realizes it is the vet. Ziggy is a therapy dog for veterinary patients, that's pretty kool.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought we were going to get a waiver for Ziggy's rabies shot? Guess the local authorities wouldn't approve it....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That will bite was my little Micki kitty's sticker. . . she is feared and her authority respected! 

Well...what about non-local authorities? Besides, a rescue person won't put a dog on a transport without a rabies shot! We would hate for Ziggy to have to be quarantined anywhere for a suspected bite. 

It is weird how his expressions change isn't it!

Hey guys, I am not sure where I am right now, but I still have some memories to share. 

I got to see a Finger Lake! It wasn't as gross as I thought it would be. 









It's a leash park, and she was afraid a seagull would grab me. 









This horse moved!









This didn't go quite as well as we thought...









Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!









Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!









I'm flying! 









I needed a drink after that. Gotta say, not fond of this design. 









Then to another meeting (yeah-that was where her first meeting was) at a restaurant. This was for a website, I looked it over, and other than being Ziggy free, it's pretty nice. 









Oooh! Delicious! What's Cajun mean?









Must. Have. Water. NOW.









Even with the burn, I picked up the check...


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like Conesus though possibly Canandaigua.... Oh, Ziggy you are having so much fun. Though I guess you did need water after that Cajun food. Didn't anyone warn you? Or did they just laugh at your distress? *giggling* Sorry but it is funny. 

And I do so remember the "bright light in the sky" days, when we all ran outside asking "What is that strange bright light?" 

So glad you're having such a good time. When you look back at all the amazing places you've been and the sights you've seen, you can retire and never leave home again and still be happy. I know all of us here on the board are enjoying it with you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He he he, I like the water picture (after the hot food). Seaguls could be an issue for a little guy I suppose.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL Ziggy learns the meaning of "Cajun!" I love it!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Glad to see Ziggy recovering after his carjacking ordeal!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

The coming down the slide one is my favorite!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, recovery from carjacking took some time! And the Cajun too! 

So before I packed, I said my goodbyes to all my new friends (except the cats who didn't care much either way if I was here or not). I made a lot of friends here. A LOT.

Ilsa didn't want me to go as you can see from her lip...









But she gave me nice kisses and let me visit the others.









Don't look so sad, Bella...I'll keep in touch...









This one had to be in a cage or I would have gone for a run through the house before I left, I am sure...









I was submissive so Anna wouldn't be scared...









I'll miss our chats Mario, and how you always wanted to include me in everything...









This one has a soft touch, you can tell she was a mom once...









ehehehe! this guy is the tickler!









She's sniffing my bum! I'll miss that!









Look at me, first day in a crate, and when it was my last day, I was totally integrated...









The question is...where am I?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yeaaaah!! Zigster gets his Jeanspackistanies review! What a lucky guy. I love him rolling submissively for dear Annalise!







Ava looks extra gentle in her picture with Ziggy. Bruno, a tickler? LOL! Mario's headwrinkles are showing-- too cuuute!!







Lil Baby Mariele is all sniffy wiff hims.. adorable foxy grrrlie she is! Oh yah, Rocco of Leetle Friends fame would've cavorted through the house with Ziggy if he could've!







Bella looks as if she knows the Zig will be removed from her after her photoshoot. Lovey-sweets Bella needs a toy, Jean!







And Ilsa, workin' on her Elvis sneer, gives him a goodbye kiss. Too wonderful, Jean! What a lucky guy Ziggy is, meetings and coffee and a pony and Cajun spices and all!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Totally integrated Ziggy. I love the submissive one too, and the soft touch.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What was weird is that they didn't treat him like a toy. I am not sure if it was having him on a leash, or taking pictures of him, or what, but they were very careful with him. Yes, they wanted to uhh...play...with him, but he was one of the pack! 

This was me, folks, saying goodbye to lovely Western and Central NY!









We went to look at some pretty trees the night before I left. Where the heck am I!









I know, I light up your lives!









I said goodbye to another one of the pack who is apparently hidden for safekeeping? He let me wear his hat...









Where am I going to next?









I had to pack all my stuff...









OH! You're going with me too, Dora the GSD Explorah!









Leave an air hole for her!!!!









Gotta pack my Santa picture to show my mom in California...









Got spiffed up-I mean, who knows WHEN I'll see a groomer, right? 









Is this a clue? She said it was. Ziggy...with the US Flag...in the dining room...hmmm....I don't get it!









Will I be needing this??? 









Then it was time to head out and spread some cheer and fun somewhere else...









No? Not like this? Ah, okay, back in the travel crate!









Mrmph...grmf...phmp...









Hmmmm...not sure what that last part was, but I think it was see you soon...somewhere!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

HOLY MOLY, Zig....your box is getthing bigger and bigger. We're going to have for donations for postage from everyone here on the board if it gets much bigger. *giggling* But I'd love to be a fly on the wall when you finally get home again, and your mom empties out everything. What a joy that will be for her. Maybe she'll set up an entire wall of shelves just for you and your travels and take pictures of all the goodies so we can all see what you picked up along the way.

Safe journey....looking forward to seeing where you land next. Hope it's someplace warm.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh Ziggmister! Looks like you are going to need a bigger "crate" when your travels are through! 

You should ask your Mom to help you remodel your crate when you get home so you can have all your worldly possessions around you!

I love guessing where you are going to end up next!

Safe travels!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Just catching up.....loved the slide picture









Is it me, or was it kinda sad after he had said all his goodbyes and then was all packed up?

I know it won't last, he's on his way to another adventure


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

How neat it would be to be Ziggy and get to travel around and see so much!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

I have a friend, Erin, who works for the same hospital as I do. She is also active in rescue transports, and has 2 adopted dogs, Jake and Peanut.
I hadn't realized she was following Zig's saga here, and got an email from her after Ziggy went west back to Jean...she was VERY disappointed that she didn't get to meet him. In fact, she and her coworkers had a plan for him, not realizing I only had him overnight-ish. My boss, who worked with Erin previously, and who was aware of Ziggy's medical treatments, actually came to me to tell me that she hadn't realized how much of an impact Ziggy had!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

The picture of Ziggy with the flag reminds me of a very old photo....



















Is Ziggy going to Japan???????


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I wonder where Ziggy will end up next....where will he hang his stocking for Christmas? Who will he be kissign under the mistletoe? Wonder where he will watch the ball drop on New Year's? Oh the suspense!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhhhmmm, anybody there ..... I'm the wrong way up!!










Eaassy now










This feels better. 










Sounds like there is someone out there










Da Duh










G'day Mate!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Smell that sea breeze but what's that buzzing??























































Phew the paparazzi just won't leave celebrities alone.


[Qyn: This was a fluke - I haven't seen this helicopter around before and as the balcony is quite dark the flash was on, so I don't know whether that made the copter turn around or what ... wish I could have got both in focus]


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ziggy is in OZ!!!! Sunning himself for the Holidays!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

How NEAT!! Where abouts in OZ is Mr. Ziggy????


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomHow NEAT!! Where abouts in OZ is Mr. Ziggy????


 Rosebud


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

STUNNING!!! beautiful area!! This is where you live?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll self stack if you take me up there


















You promised


















-----
Well it worked ... high five!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

It's been a long day, goodnight.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomSTUNNING!!! beautiful area!! This is where you live?


Yes, Tammy. I grew up here and could not wait to leave but I love it now I'm back.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Qyn
> 
> url=http://www.visitvictoria.com/displayobject.cfm/objectid.000953E1-AE22-1FBA-AC6580C476A90000/]Rosebud[/url]


Somebody pack ME in a box and send me there!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

WOW, is Ziggy ever lucky! Alison, that's gotta be the sweetest black GSD nose and face... what a darling!!







These photos are stunning. I love Zig's stack photo, too!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow how cool is that! Zigs gets to go for a party down under! Gorgeous area! Love love love it, can't wait to see more of Ziggy's Aussie adventures!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so jealous of Ziggy!!!

Beautiful place to live... I wonder if Ziggy will ever want to leave?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks like Ziggy and Quynne are up to something....


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi guys just a quick few before work.

Here's where she took me for a walk this morning in the background is where we were last night


















And this , boys and girls, is what you get from toooo muuuch sun











Then this - all of which are in the leashed area - but did she she leash me ... nuh huh. Talk about a hypocrite!! 


















Then home for breakfast











More later


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

wah, ziggy is making me want to go back to Oz!! I was there for school and had a BF whose family was from Victoria. Qyn, are you familiar with the Sale area?

Aren't you down near the ferry to Tassie? If so,that is why all these areas sound so familiar!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow. Ziggy sure went on a long journey!! Definitely worth it, though. What a beautiful place. And Quynne looks great! I don't know if I've ever seen pictures of her. If I have, it's been a while!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome pics!!! Quynne is gorgeous!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

She says thanks for all the compliments, she and Quynne both blushed.

She knows Traralgon and Bairnsdale better than Sale but has been through there many times. The ship to Tasmania does go past here on the way out through the heads.

She took me to work today, the weather is starting to get quite warm and she is going to blame the weather on the quality of the photos but I know better .... the compliments went to her head!!! 









These are imported clippers and the plugs are checked to make sure they have Aussie plugs. She checked the clippers then she looked at me and told me I was lucky she didn't believe in clipping GSDs.










Next, she tried a bow tie on me just in case we go somewhere formal but I swear she got a that KA-ching look.










Out of nowhere all these products start appearing - I'm getting worried there are ribbons and something called "pixie dust".

Yeah right!!


















I'm outta here.


















I'm gonna hang with the gang for a while - for protection!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Well they say to let sleeping dogs lie - yes, this is Quynne in doze mode.










Poppy woke up and gave me some inside information.










Yeah, this is more like it!! Bandanas and classy collars










And treats - even though they're almost sold out .....










...they saved one for me.









Suckers ....










I went downstairs again and .... "Hello, where have you been hiding?"








.


Apologies for the blurry photos ... she'll try to do better!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, Ziggie went Down Under! How exciting! I can't wait to see more. 

Ziggy's new location and going to work reminded me of this silly song, of course: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew

Where's the Vegemite???


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> Where's the Vegemite???


Tomorrow's breakfast --- should be interesting!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Great ! Ziggy met a friend his own size now I see!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been away for the past couple of weeks, I can't believe Ziggy has been all over the state of New York and made his way down to Australia! Way to go Ziggy!
Loved the butt sniffing dog picture, I'll have to look for that one at TSC I have the Male and some Puppies but not one with the head turned.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Ziggy, 

You are in the land of dream walkers.....you lucky bugger. And if you can find out whether we have anyone on this board from NZ, see if you can be shipped there. The land of magical Lord of the Rings. *sighs*

But just be careful of the wild crocs and be sure to pet a Koala (poor babies are in serious trouble right now). And vegemite?? Um...okay... it's worth a try, I guess, like trying haggis. lol

Enjoy your stay, big guy.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

She said she was making a traditional Australian breakfast for me.



















Hey, that looks like chocolate - dogs shouldn't have chocolate. She gave me a strange smile and said she promised it wasn't chocolate and gave me some to try.















































I think I'm poisoned .... 










....no, I'm coming good - now she's taken it away - but I do feel sick and need water ...... lots of water.


















Hey that's more like it!! Quynne at least you know how to feed a guest.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oh, my poor Ziggy. mom is SO so sorry for not warning you about that awful vegemite. even the name is horrible!!! i guess i can take this opportunity to warn you about some other brown stuff, in case you make your way east..... nutella.... gag me!

please forgive me.... oh oh... and don't eat black pudding... well wait, actually, you might LIKE black pudding. nevermind!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

poor, poor Ziggy. Glad he's getting a true cultural experience though!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Poor Ziggy


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, wait a minute, Nutella is yummy


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG!!!! This is sooooo much fun!!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

hilarious!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I needed that laugh today.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder nutella.... gag me!


Hey, now - I LOVE Nutella!! Mmmmmmm.

Years ago, when I was over in Australia (east coast) I got suckered into trying Vegemite. Ugh.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Love it. These adventures of Ziggy just keep getting better and better. 
Vegemite. Is that anything like Marmite?







That stuff is like licking the bottom of a really salted iron pot.









Looks like Qynne had a good breakfast!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

:This is such a hoot!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Apologies for no updates - she has had to work odd hours and due to strange weather the places we have visited have been closed. An update will occur asap.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

On Wednesday, it was declared a total fire ban day as it was really hot and humid, with the temperature forecasted to be windy and to reach 39 deg C (102.2 deg F) . So she took me out to Cape Schanck to get the ocean breeze from Bass Strait.





































When we got to the gate near the kiosk, the entry up to the lighthouse was locked (possible due to the weather) so we took another photo from the car park.



















Here is a link to more information about the light house.
Lighthouse 

We went to somewhere else but that was also closed but we hope to get there today or tomorrow.

She had to work on Wednesday night and offered to take me ... but when I saw what I would have to wear, I politely declined.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

On thursday, it was cold and rained just about all day, it is true that Melbourne is known for its many seasons in the one day but this was a complete contrast. 

So between showers, she took me to the leash free area which is each side of this area to the two sign posts so not really a lot of area.



















I'm in the middle here










and yes she almost put me in a puddle - still, I'm glad I'm neutered otherwise those missing parts would be even smaller










Here's also where Rosebud got it's name.



























When we got home the mountain we visited the other day was completely covered in cloud and rain


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

The Mornington Peninsula. How lovely. We went to Australia 2 years ago for a wedding in the same area. We stayed at the most southern point and it was stunning. It was my first time driving on the 'wrong' side of the road. It was after the wedding (at a winery) and everyone else was drunk, and I was sober. I still think the 'drunks' would have driven better than I did, but it was an easy drive and we all made it back safely...

Ziggy will have a fabulous time down under. You should take him to Phillip Island to the racetrack. Yippee!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...thats a very cool beach. i can easily see myself spending all day there with the pups!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm just awed by the beautiful pictures of the whole of it! When I was young my Dad almost sold and moved us all to Australia I would have loved it I think.
LOL thinking back he also was seriously thinking of moving us to northern Ont. in the Thunderbay area. I would probably have loved that too!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

We are having trouble uploading to Photobucket. But an update will be posted soon.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see more. Is Ziggy going to get to see Koala Bears and Kangaroos?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Friday she had to go to her house in Emerald in the Dandenong Ranges so we made a day of visiting places on the way.

First we went to a Sculpture Park. 

Where .... I had a run around .....










and stalked some weird green things.










Then we started to drive up through the mountains










and stopped here



















These birds were not aware of my prey drive which I now consider a "hidden" asset.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Next we went to the Mt Dandenong lookout and I sat here.


















This is a heat hazy Melbourne










and Rosebud is hidden somewhere in the far distance behind the trees on the left, the blue of the bay can just be seen.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Then we went to her house to pick up former tenants' mail.










Here I am looking out to her former grooming shop. The cardboard on the floor is to protect the new carpet.










While looking out on the unmown grass from the top rear balcony I got another bird visitor. 










Cheeky thing then tried to get even closer ... if only this female King Parrot knew of what I was capable (SchH3 for all she knows).


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i can't get over the beautiful bird life there.
...and how cool is your house.
i love your life right now Ziggy!

Sally - i hope you get to see these


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

On Saturday she took me to a Wildlife Park 

We saw a dingo and he came down to say g'day (see - I've been practicing talking like an Aussie).










I told him to come a bit closer so I could whisper in his ear about needing a furminator or at least a good brushing.










He thought about it .....










then gave me a reverse stack










He said "Don't need it while I've can get between a rock and a hard place .... it just drops off"










Then he added "Just watch out for those birds next door."


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

So we went next door and these honking geese came out of the pond - who needs a photo of honking geese? Not me!!

Then this bigger bird comes prancing up also to say hello










or so I thought










what do you think?? Now I know what the dingo was talking about!!

She dropped a pile of the food (we'd been given) down before I became lunch and we went looking for the kangaroos while he or she was occupied.

We could not find any kangaroos or wallabies but there were areas that were inaccessible so they may heve been hiding. This is the same place we visited on Wednesday that had been closed due to the high temperature. Today was also hot and we were told that the animals often hide away to escape the heat. As we entered today they said ”We are sorry to say don’t have the koalas or wombats anymore”. 

We were both very disappointed as there is another place we could have visited further on from Emerald Healesville Sanctuary and now there will not be enough time to fit it in.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Ziggy!!! You had better watch out! She's driving on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Ziggy meeting his canine cousin the Dingo, how cute. Ziggy is one lucky boy visiting Australia.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photo's!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL the driving on the other side of the road comment.







These are BEAUTIFUL pictures! Ziggy in OZ-- these are GREAT to see! Look at that bird!! Is it an Emu? He looks prehistoric! This is fascinating.. great pictures!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

COOL-- a Dingo!! And the King parrot, and I think I saw real wild cockatoos? WOW! These pics are so cool! Thank you for sharing these!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

LOVE all the birds!!!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Patti... I do believe it IS an Emu....how wild they look, don't they? Actually, i believe they are rather frighteningly hostile when they want to be. Ziggy, ask your hostess about that.

But the pics are fantastic. How wonderful Australia is, though I am really worrying about those koalas...poor babies. 

Do we have anyone here from New Zealand? Ziggy would love a Lord or the Rings tour. Just saying....

P.S. I'm still giggling every time I think back to the pics of Zig's reaction to vegemite. If I had to vote, that would be my vote for the funniest sequence of pics from everywhere Zig has been.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEE! I finally caught up! 

I'm glad the Dingo didn't eat our Ziggy! 

What is in vegamite? I could google it but would rather hear it straight from the Ziggy's mouth. If he can bear to tell us. 

The birds are incredible. Can he stay in Australia a little longer?








I love the beauty and how different it is from what I see here. 

I met an emu when I was little and at the Staten Island Zoo (also got peed on by a tiger...). I didn't know you weren't supposed to make friends with it, but I did...I have since learned that they can be kinda of not nice. I think Ziggy is an emu whisperer...


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN The birds are incredible. Can he stay in Australia a little longer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I'm sure I'll never visit there, so it's been fun looking at the pictures! It's beautiful there!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> ....What is in vegamite? ....


She told me it is something made from "yeast extract" but I just call it "poop in a jar". 

If you really want to know here is some information vegemite


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sunday night was my last night in Australia so she had a little party to thank me for visiting.










She also had a Kangaroo Paw plant so at least I've seen something kangaroo. 










Then Quynne gave me a going away present.



















Look what it contains. <<<groan>>>










So ... I gave a speech.










I wonder what tomorrow will bring .....


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Well .... I left Rosebud on Monday so I'm on my way to who knows where but once she had helped me pack everything we went for a short drive.


















Hey, we're in Melbourne - how I know this will remain a mystery.


















Yay, finally we have wallabies and 'roos!!


























We have echidnas, lizards and ringtail possum nests.


























We have Glossy Black Cockatoos, Tawny Frogmouths and a Kookaburra.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

We have barking owls and wombats.










But we don't have koalas. Meiko the male koala has been escaping from his enclosure (where the echidnas also reside) and spending his time on top of the bird walkthough ...









... so all koalas have been removed until the enclosure is Meiko proofed - which will not coincide with this Aussie adventure. 


But I don't care ......










..... I have my own koala to keep me company on this journey - a great cuddler too!!

Just before I go, I want to introduce you to Birdie Girl (Alan, Alison and Quynne's pet galah). She is at least 20 yo and gets a wander in the house and on the deck and a play in the rain but only when Quynne is not present (just to be safe).


















Goodbye, Australia ..... for now anyway.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I love it ... Ziggy finally got to see Kangaroos and he has his own Koala friend to travel with him. Great pictures and looks like Ziggy had a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The aussie adventure has been fun. Nice pictures, great scenery, and ANIMALS!!!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

i miss australia!!! can i shop myself to you in a box? been there a couple of times and really loved it. 

Safe travels Ziggy! where to next?


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chloe's Owner..... can i ship myself to you in a box? ....


Of course you can .... just be prepared to perch on small tables, furniture, dashboards, etc for photos.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

All I can say is Ziggy has a GREAT travel agent to send him SOUTH for the winter! I bet he will have a BLAST at his next stop. I hope he gets to stay in the warm half of the world.







(It was in the single digits last night here).


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sad to see him leave Australia! I was enjoying it as much as he was. 
I'm with Ruq, Ziggy does have a great travel agent. It feels like I'm on vacation with him.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Hatterasser
> .......Do we have anyone here from New Zealand? Ziggy would love a Lord or the Rings tour....


I hear Cuba is nice! Any one from that area? We need sunshiney pictures, LOL


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Where ever you are Ziggy. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyWhere ever you are Ziggy. Merry Christmas!


ditto!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day, wherever you may roam, Ziggy!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: HatterasserZiggy,
> 
> You are in the land of dream walkers.....you lucky bugger. And if you can find out whether we have anyone on this board from NZ, see if you can be shipped there. The land of magical Lord of the Rings. *sighs*


There used to be a couple people from New Zealand but off the top of my head I can only think of one member now. Another transplanted to Australia.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: crabby
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Hatterasser
> ...


Cuba???? LOL, hmmm, I can see it now............sitting in Guatanamo trying to explain why he is there...........well you see sir......Dont you know who I am?? I am the famous Globe trotting Ziggy!! You have to let me in, just call Raul.......he is expecting me!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Cool pictures!!! A Barking Owl??? Too cool, never knew they existed!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Betsy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: crabby
> ...












Well that's not exactly what I had in mind!









I know that I lot of tourist go there at least from Canada because it's cheap. (So I have heard, never been there myself)


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Lot of Americans go thru 3rd countries and Cuba doesn't stamp their passports, but of course Ziggy doesn't have a passport so that wouldn't effect him. 

Those carrying other passports can go to Cuba no problem and Cuba is an incredible country to visit! Many many Canadians, Europeans and Asian go to Cuba. I hope the day comes that American's can once again go there legally.

Where the heck is Ziggy now????


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Ziggy where art thou?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's Mom...but of course Ziggy doesn't have a passport so that wouldn't effect him.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

That looks like a real USA passport (except for the handwritten part, LOL)

but the Canadian Stamp looks just a tad off

then again, I have seen some dag-gone weird stamps before & I've never had a Canadian stamp... LOL so might not know if it is off or not!!!











Well, no Cuba for Mr. Ziggy! I heard he is a law-abiding pupper....


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh, I was gonna ask why Ziggy only got 5 years, but of course he is under 16.......


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I just looked on this thread for the first time in a while and was amazed to see that Ziggy was in Australia!!! Wow! I'm really jealous! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Zig, you should be landing somewhere pretty soon, although with the holiday mail, you may take longer than usual. I'm glad you have that cuddly koala and the dancing wolf to keep you company along the way.

Can't wait to see your dear face again though....happy new year, baby boy.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Belated Merry Christmas, everyone.









I have only just arrived at my next destination. 
Let me just say the Holiday traffic was terrible.









Here I am with some of my new family......










What's the saying.......... "A tired puppy is a good puppy??"



















_ Noooo..... Don't Duke........... that TICKLES_ 











Blaze has promised to look after me, and introduce me to the rest of the family.

I'm not really sure exactly where I am yet............
I think I heard someone say that the next stop from here is Antartica.....


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yay!! Ziggy! You have a sweet pup to play with and OH MY but that is one stunning cat!!!


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Apparently I am now at a little place called Winton, which is in the province of Southland, right at the bottom of the South Island of New Zealand.
No wonder they reckoned the next stop was Antarctica.









It is summer here in New Zealand, and I am really looking forward to getting out and about and seeing the sights.
I wonder where I will go & what I will get to see first????


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a puddycat you get to visit, not to mention another puppy that looks much like you! Can't wait to see your escapades in the Winton Wonderland!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

New Zealand?!?!?! NEW ZEALAND!?!?!? Lord of the Rings country!!!! Oh good man!. Now if I could just remember what scene was filmed on the south island...the Meduseld maybe? Oh you lucky boy. 

And yes, Blaze is absolutely stunning. Ask him if he's a breed known only in NZ. I've never seen one before with his coloring. And your little pupper pal is adorable too. Mind your manners now. Don't be too rough on them. 

Anyway, watch out for those icebergs that were heading from the Antarctic. You don't wnat to get on top of one of them, thinking what a nice sail it might be...the further north they float, the more they melt and you don't swim too well. *grinning*

Y'all have a fantastic time now, ya hear? I'll be looking forward to seeing your next set of pictures.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Blaze says he is a Bengal cat, with brown marble coat.
He also says that I have yet to meet Sylvie & Panda <Duke's sisters>, Lola <their mother> and Gabby & Minty <the golden oldie Sables>.
I think the icebergs have either floated past or melted, which is just as well as I don't really fancy being stranded on one.
Apparently, I am not very far from the coast where I am, so I am sure I will be able to check out the surfing here. 
And I am only ten minutes drive from the river, so I will be able to go swimming with the puppers. 
There are lots of woolly white things in the paddock next to us, so I might even be able to do some herding.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ooohhhhh, Ziggy is in for another great adventure!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Great photos and a stunning cat. I'm so glad you arrived safely Ziggy!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am thinking the NZ Customs Doggies invited him to hang with them over Christmas and Boxing day, which delayed his arrival in Southland. 

I am sure he will have a blast with Anita, John and the Acarya Tribe.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Nice to finally see pictures of one of Lola's offspring.







Looks like Ziggy's in for a great time!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

New Zealand! Wow!







Will Ziggy meet a Weta?







What an adorable puppy! Please tell Momma Lola that she is one amazing girl!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hope Ziggy didn't party too hard tonight. I do not know if an inebriated Ziggy picture is appropriate for a family oriented site. Of course having a good time ringing in the new year sounds reasonable....


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

*  <span style="color: #000099"> HAPPY NEW YEAR</span>  *









Wow, what a start to the New Year I had.
Today, we went to Bluff 










If this is where the Highway begins, I guess I can't get much further away from home.












Look how far away I am......











No, I DON'T want to be sent to Dog Island, or the South Pole





































After that, we drove up to the top of Bluff Hill......



















I was right at the top of the Observation Area for those pics










Unwanted immigrants??????
Nah, they can't mean ME.









I look right at home, don't I?


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Then we went back to Invercargill 

We went to the Museum & Art gallery to meet Henry, the Tuatara , who became a Dad last year at the ripe old age of 111 years old.
I didn't get my picture taken in the Tuatarium, but here I am outside with Henry's statue.



















We then walked through to Queens Park.....

The ducks really "quacked" me up....


















Here I am posing with the statues in the Children's Playground.
I know the signs said no dogs in the playground, but I don't count.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Wonderful, I've never been to NZ ... you lucky dog Ziggy - those shots from Bluff Hill are spectacular. Great scenery, keep them coming!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I've never been to NZ either!!! Lucky Ziggy! Looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photo's!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Looks like Ziggy is having a blast!


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

After lunch, we drove to Riverton, and I got to play on the beach at the Rocks.










There were birds nesting on the gravel behind me, so we went down to the rocks.

I was happily sniffing around the base of the rock, doing what dogs do, when I heard someone shout my name.
Just as well they did......

I made a hurried climb up the rock









And just made it in time.....



















That was a close call, I nearly got my tail wet.






























_I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by......._


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

rock climbing


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I loved the shot of Ziggy scrambling up to get away from the water


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI loved the shot of Ziggy scrambling up to get away from the water


Me too! That was a great action shot!
What a wonderful place to be! If you need a personal staff person Ziggy I'll be glad to fly down for the job.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Wowza, Zig. You almost got washed away. Who would have believed you were such a great mountain climber? 

And isn't it amazing how different the beaches of the world are from one another? And dang, if you aren't getting to see them all, you amazing critter. I think Branca's mom is headed for Nicaragua or some place along some beach or another. You ought to talk to your travel agent and see if you could make a quick stop at her place .. just one more beach to compare. 

Enjoy yourself, fellow. You sure look like you're having a ball as it is.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Not all NZ beaches are as rugged as the ones I've been to so far.

Oreti Beach is a popular beach close to Invercargill, and part of the movie "The World's Fastest Indian" was filmed there. 

Tomorrow I am going travelling again, but we are heading inland towards the mountains.........
Sounds like it is going to be a big day for me.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ohhhh can't wait!


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

We had a really busy day yesterday......

We left home and started driving through the Southland countryside, heading inland



















Are those the Misty Mountains I see???










Lake Wakatipu on a rainy day, looking from Kingston up the lake towards Queenstown










Devils Staircase??? I wonder what that is


















Whoa.............. Now I know!
It is a twisty road up the side of the lake.
I'm pleased I don't get car sick.



















The views are worth it though


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Once we got to Queenstown, I did the touristy things......

Had my picture taken with my new friend, the Kiwi









and my mate, the Moa










and with the statue of William Gilbert Rees










Hanging out on the wall at the Lakefront










Looking up the lake towards Glenorchy










That looks like fun









In the background is the vintage steamship, TSS Earnslaw


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

For a relatively small country, you Kiwis have everthing wonderful packed into such a small area - great scenery and attractions. I am sure Ziggy is having a great time.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Because it was cloudy, we didn't go on the Gondola's. If it had been fine, this is what we would have seen.





























Then we went to see the Shotover Jets 




















That looks like fun, can I have a go???











Ziggy, the world famous jet boat driver











The quickest jet boater on dry land


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

anita those are tooooooo funny!!!
i still can't believe all the places he's gone


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Is there a road up there?











The Kawarau River suspension bridge











I wonder why there are people standing on that platform?




















Now I know!










I don't think I want to try Bungy jumping










Goldpanning at Arrowtown looks a lot more restful....



















We stopped at Gore on the way home, and yes, the fish really WAS that big!



















After such a busy day, I was ready for a snooze when we got home.


_Now Ziggy, I know you are tired, but you have washed behind your ears, haven't you?_











Lola and Ziggy relaxing


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Aweeeeee Lola still in the mothering mood isn't she! I love the Pic of Ziggy as the Jet Boat driver!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

AAAAHHH!! Lola's sweet, stunning, GOPRGEOUS face! Love the scenery. Lucky Ziggy driving the boat! Ziggy is one fortunate fella to be able to see such cool places and have such awesome adventures there. I love the biiiiig FISH!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I just absolutely LOVE this thread and the pictures are GREAT!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I wanna goooooo! Ziggy is having a blast...... what a wonderful world traveler he is!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I







this thread, and my thanks to everyone that put this together it's so much fun to see other parts of the world!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I've seen so much that I never knew that out there in the world. Love it.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What great pictures! Ziggy is going to be much more traveled than I am that's for sure!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, maybe Zig can add on even more countries than Branca's Mom, our cool world traveler, before he's through.

I think however this got started, it's worked out even better than I think any of us could have dreamed. This has been the 'funnest' thread ever. 

Enjoy, Ziggy, and carry on!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

WOW!!!!!! What an awesome adventure Ziggy is having! I am so jealous - I wish I were with him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That last picture is priceless!!!

Oh Ziggy.. I wish I had a exciting life like you... lol.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AnitaWe stopped at Gore on the way home, and yes, the fish really WAS that big!


When we were in Australia, we stopped in a little town called Adaminaby. We asked for directions to a place we could eat and the hotel owner told us to drive down the road and make a right at the fish. We looked at him strangely as it didn't make any sense to us... til we saw this... looks similar, eh? I guess they like big fish in that part of the world


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Where is Ziggy???


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I was wondering about the traveler myself! Ziggs where are you?


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, Ziggy, what the heck are you doing? Trying out for a role as an orc in the upcoming Hobbit movie? Show yourself, sweetpea....we miss you.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi everyone.....









Yes, I'm still here in the land of the Kiwi's.
I have some more pictures to post of my adventures, and I believe I am going on a road trip up the South Island on Friday.
I am sure I will have fun with that, and will have another interesting story to share.
Pictures are being uploaded now, so I will hopefully be able to share them all with you tomorrow.

Yours from the land of the Rings,
Ziggy


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

We went for a trip to Te Anau last week.











Lake Te Anau looks spectacular, even when the weather is overcast




















There is a harbour in the lake where a lot of pleasure craft are moored.




















Does this look like my sort of vessel?










Ahoy there sailor, Ziggy is at the helm.....











And of course, I had to have my picture taken with the resident Takahe


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Mirror Lakes is on the way to Milford Sound from Te Anau





































A bit further down the road is the Hollyford Valley










and the Hollyford River


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow! Great pics!!! Beautiful area.... Way to go Ziggy, looks like you are having a blast!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That is so beautiful...my aunt lived in New Zealand


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, gosh.. Hollyford .. WOW! Truly, these are breathtaking!! Lucky Ziggy to be in NZ!!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

i miss new zealand!!! soo beautiful. had a chance to go through doubtful sound when i was there...what a trip to get to it!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So Glad to see that Zig is still having a great time. He has to know that two weeks without checking in is much too long!

Ziggy, you lucky dog, beautiful place you're in down under!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Mirror Lakes is absolutely gorgeous! Well it seems EVERYTHING in NZ is gorgeous but...... Lucky Ziggy!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Mirror Lakes and the stream there looks very much like where the fellowship crossed over when they left Moria on their way to Lothlorien. Does anyone else here get the idea that I know those movies by heart? I do, as well as the books, which I've read at least once every 5 years since they were first published. 

Go, Ziggy! I'm going to miss it when you leave NZ. You've been my personal connection with the land of Middle Earth.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

We went back to Queenstown and this time the weather was fine, so I went for a ride in the Gondala to the top of Bob's Peak.

Here I am, just starting out....










A bit further up



















Looking up.... and up.....



















The end is nearly in sight....











Just as well, I was starting to feel a little funny











At last











It was worth it


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Good thing Ziggy isn't afraid of heights!

What a neat adventure


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

I think I would look cool driving around in this










This is my friend, Mike, doing his "Titanic" impersonation on the Earnslaw


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful!

I love the nature pictures... so stunning!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay...much as I love NZ, I'm beginning to wonder. Everyone who has hosted our traveling hero has had a week, give or take a day. But Zig has spent an entire month in NZ. Shouldn't he be moving on? 

How about Russia next? St. Petersburg, maybe?? He could go to the Winter Palace and the Hermitage and St.Paul/St.Peter's church and and and.... (yeah, there's so much to see there that is exquisite and marvelous. I'm a fan of Peter the Great and Catherine the Great...*giggles*)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HatterasserOkay...much as I love NZ, I'm beginning to wonder. Everyone who has hosted our traveling hero has had a week, give or take a day. But Zig has spent an entire month in NZ. Shouldn't he be moving on?


Well you guys...

Apparently... our beloved Ziggy loves NZ too - So much, its recently been brought to my attention that he has been HACKING into Anita's accounts...







HIDING AND DELETING messages for weeks now!!







And after being caught, he's denied any part in it [of course the cat finally outed him!]

As his mother - you can only imagine how shocked, hurt and speechless I was after learning of this news...







and so... I've requested for the little stinker to return home here in Los Angeles... think about his actions during the long flight over... and be ready to discuss his punishment and how we should move forward once he arrives......


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

So....... is this the end of the Ziggy adventers?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: crabbySo....... is this the end of the Ziggy adventers?


its up to him. good behavior and he'll regain his traveling privileges!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Whose his defense attourney???? I think he was framed??? What was in it for the cat???


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What!!!!

I had hopes of hosting him since he is on this half of the world. Be good Ziggy!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, I feel he was dognapped in the "land of the long cloud" and is only repeating what his captor chooses (Stockhom syndrome). I can see why his company was treasured but, fair is fair. Please let his journey continue, I would like the pleasure of his company to be experienced by as many as possible.


Including the viewers of his journey .... like me!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: QynYes, I feel he was dognapped in the "land of the long cloud" and is only repeating what his captor chooses (Stockhom syndrome). I can see why his company was treasured but, fair is fair. Please let his journey continue, I would like the pleasure of his company to be experienced by as many as possible.
> 
> 
> Including the viewers of his journey .... like me!!


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

I am innocent......
That pesky







cat "catnapped" me.
I thought he was my friend.









I went on a trip all the way to Christchurch.......

I thought I could make my getaway on the Clydesdales at Clinton










But they didn't move very fast










We stopped at the Moeraki Boulders 

































































Halfway between the South Pole and the Equator



















Then we went to Christchurch Airport.....

am I finally going to be able to escape from the feline's clutches???

Not on this plane











Cargo? Cargo?? ME?????


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Quote:We stopped at the Moeraki Boulders


Rayne is so incredibly jealous! She says she would LOVE to carry one of those rocks around the shoreline all day! She has been training all of her life for such a feat!

Have a safe journey, Ziggy!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Am I reading correctly???? Ziggy has been cleared of his alleged crimes and is now on his way to a new destination?? Oh I am so happy for him. 

Zig, I knew you were innocent. You're way too sweet and well-mannered to commit such a deed. Dang that cat!! Good luck, baby boy, and safe travels.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

We went into the Cargo building, and just as the cat had promised there was a crate waiting there.












He didn't tell me there would be a dog in it............
he told me that this would be my release........

_He LIED_










The crate wasn't for me at all, it contained a new addition from Australia to the Acarya Tribe.

I sat next to Baccy all the way home, and muttered about that danged cat.


I don't think Baccy listened to me at all, no sooner than we got home, look what he did..........










Admittedly, that is not my friend, er I mean enemy, Blaze, but it is still a feline and can't be trusted.

I wonder if I should warn Baccy?










He looks innocent enough, but who knows what is going on in that furry head.....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Welcome to your new home Baccy!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Baccy, you're beautiful!!! and Ziggy, don't worry pumpkin - i know you're innocent!!! Sorry for doubting you little guy... we'd still like you home for awhile, then we can discuss what and where to next... okay?


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Nooooo, Nooooo, please don't send me home......















If I'm innocent and she believes me, then why do I have to go home???


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey, does Ziggy want to go on our road trip this September? I'll have to review the Ziggy rules but were going all kinds of fun places. Maybe I could get him on stage for the Chuckwagon Dinner and Stage show


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Has Ziggy left for his new adventure yet?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Poor Ziggy


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, Zig. Are you home yet? I'm sure that should be a good break for you...you know, take care of the laundry, unpack all your souvenirs, etc. But as soon as you're rested, we'll be looking forward to seeing where your next destination is. 

Your trips literally MAKE my winter....you take me away, even if only briefly, from the rain, cold, nasty days. So back on the road, as soon as possible, sweetie. Many hugs...................


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HatterasserHey, Zig. Are you home yet?


Ziggy is not home yet, but i talked to him this morning and he should be here soon. The little guy is still a bit bummed that he has to return home, but I explained to him why I'd like him here for a break and that Gia & Tilden miss him dearly. I didn't tell him... but we're planning quite the home welcoming party







and I'm already working on his new travel itinerary!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Travel safe handsome little man!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I hope Ziggy posts about all the things he's collected along the way!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.I hope Ziggy posts about all the things he's collected along the way!!


Ya! That would be a great post! I've bet he's got some interesting stories to go along with his stuff. He'll have lots to share with his Mom.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Ziggy is home!!!*

I came home this afternoon to find this package at my front door...










is that what I think it is... a package from New Zealand??? Ziggy??? 










:happyboogie:	

we'd been anticipating his arrival all week...










immediately I began to phone friends for the party... in the meantime Gia and Oliver explained to Ziggy that he could come out of his box shortly - that we had a surprise for him.



















friends began to trickle in, bearing gifts...










"Ziggy, this is for you man!!!"










[...the doorbell rings...]

oh my goodness, is that who I think it is???










indeed. Whitney Houston took a break from her tour to sing a song for the Ziggster!!!










the crowd can barely contain themselves...
"WE WANT ZIGGY, WE WANT ZIGGY" they all chanted...










alas... the moment we've all been waiting for...










okay... uh... Ziggy, why are you hiding buddy? oke:










Ziggy? 











ZIGGYYYYYYY?????? NOOOOOO!!!!










...i can't believe this!!! HAS ANYONE SEEN ZIGGY??? i know that he wasn't so keen on coming home, but i never thought he'd run away? what if he was kidnapped again??????? what if... what if.... oh i don't want to even think of where he could be or what could have happened to him :cold:

HELP!!! :gsdbeggin:

Ziggy - if you see this... COME HOME!!! CALL!!! EMAIL!!! SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Is there a BOLO out for him? Has Interpol been contacted?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

aranoid: :headbang:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think you need to send out the search dogs to find him!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

It appears as if Ziggy's luggage has arrived before him! :thinking: Surely this is the explanation! :shrug:


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Achielles CDX said:


> It appears as if Ziggy's luggage has arrived before him! :thinking: Surely this is the explanation! :shrug:


 I sure hope so! But when has that EVER happened? I hope Ziggy is ok and arrives home soon.

If Ziggy needs a break, perhaps someone else has a small GSD that would like to travel for a while. You know it would be fun if the traveler had to exchange hands instead of being sent by mail. A sort of transport across the US. I wonder if the board could do it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh no! Ziggy where are you?!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Mandalay said:


> If Ziggy needs a break, perhaps someone else has a small GSD that would like to travel for a while.


Ziggy can't stop traveling, he hasn't visited me yet!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

****Please note that comments in this thread are to be kept relevant to Ziggy's photos and story line. Any questions or suggestions regarding Ziggys travel details are to be addressed in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/116758-ziggys-travelog-discussion-rules.html

Also be reminded that Wisc-Tiger is no longer handling Ziggy's travel arrangements, and that all PMs should now be directed to me.

Thanks!****


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Fodder said:


> ...i can't believe this!!! HAS ANYONE SEEN ZIGGY??? i know that he wasn't so keen on coming home, but i never thought he'd run away? what if he was kidnapped again??????? what if... what if.... oh i don't want to even think of where he could be or what could have happened to him :cold:
> 
> HELP!!! :gsdbeggin:
> 
> Ziggy - if you see this... COME HOME!!! CALL!!! EMAIL!!! SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no Ziggy, check in soon, where ever you are!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

No Ziggy????  This is the worse possible news! 
I need my Ziggy fix!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Uh, oh, where might he surface? 

Oh, the suspense, where is the traveler traveling now????


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

:wild::help:


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

This isn't funny anymore.


Ziggy!! Wheeeeerrrrre Aaaaarrrreeeee Yyyyyoooouuuuu?


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Was Ziggy mailed in a separate box, perhaps? Has he arrived since his souvenir box did? Has anyone notified NZ that he's missing? Perhaps they could explain what happened? I'm very worried about our poor boy...update, please.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks to those of you who were able to play along. i had hoped that it wouldn't come to this, but from the number of PMs that i've received, as well as the concerned posts in this thread - i feel the need to just spill the beans and say that my post was JOKE!!!!! Ziggy is FINE!!! after many of you protested for Ziggy NOT to come home... i made an attempt to please his fans and have him continue on his journey straight from New Zealand... having only his souvenirs sent home [this will also save on postage for many of you as his box was nearing 3lbs]. i posted pictures as a stall tactic in order to give Ziggy time to make it to his next destination. apparently it didnt work, and my apologies for the confusion.

in the original order of things i will not reveal Ziggys next destination...

i'd also like to remind everyone of the below post:



Fodder said:


> ****Please note that comments in this thread are to be kept relevant to Ziggy's photos and story line. Any questions or suggestions regarding Ziggys travel details are to be addressed in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/116758-ziggys-travelog-discussion-rules.html
> 
> Also be reminded that Wisc-Tiger is no longer handling Ziggy's travel arrangements, and that all PMs should now be directed to me.
> 
> Thanks!****


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh you are soooooooooo cruel. ROTFLMAO. But too funny as well. I plan on sending Zig a PM to explain how you have had us all chewing our nails, tearing our hair out and worried to death ... and then I'll let him handle how he wants to "correct" your bad behavior when he gets home (for real, this time.) *laughing hilariously*

P.S. Thanks for letting us know, though....I really WAS worried. teehee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good to hear Ziggy is out and about still.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know that I think you're funny, you.....you FODDER you!!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, sooooooooo where in the world is Ziggy????????

Saw this ( New travel agency offers the bear necessities - Yahoo! News ) and thought of our boy. Think he might be up for this??? *grinning*


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Has Ziggys travel arrangements been canceled?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

When Fodder posted, he was already en route to his next destination


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL. I just found out about ziggy and spent over an hour reading all the pages and looking all the pics. I love it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uh, I keep watching for Zig. Is he LOST??? When was the last confirmed sighting??? Did he REALLY come back from across the pond??? Has he been taken hostage by terrorists??? Has he been held for ransome???

Ziggy, Where ARE you???


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Ziggy is Here!!!


















Wait a moment...

















You are not Ziggy!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL Catu!

Where is Ziggy? He'll be full grown before he surfaces.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ziggy who???


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey! Albaid wanted her 15 minutes of fame!


Wow! I have a big adventure to tell, lets start from the beggining...

Mom said I culd keep travelling, when I noticed that the box I was into was going home, that didn't sound right so I left. I'm sure it was a mistake, I was meant to keep travelling! But after my last experiences with cats, I admit I'm a bit leery of them. I heard there are no cats on Latin America (and streets are made of cheese... or that was another movie?) Anyways I had heard that Catu doesn't like cats, so a cat free home was the perfect next destination.

It was a loooooooong journey, there are no direct flights between NZ and Chile and for what I know, I could have gone through Norway and India before arriving to my destination. But I wish that would have been all, just the same day I arrived, during the night there was a deep horrible sound, just like if the earth was roaring and everything started to move. I hard things falling to the ground and people screaming. Then I ended up forgotten, nobody came to take me from the box. I thought I would spend the rest of my life trapped there until today, when Catu went to pick me. What a relief! I didn't arrived at her new home, but the house she shared past year and her ex-roommate couldn't contact her before because after the big shake cells phones don't work too well and communication was almost impossible for several days.

Then I knew there was a big big Earthquake in Chile and I was very lucky, before airports are still partially closed and roads broken and collapsed. One more day and I could have ended up lost forever! I was very sad when Catu told me the details, she has friends who lost their homes, many people died and there are other still missing. There are people, who just got food a couple of days ago, there are towns entirely wiped by the Tsunami. She told me she had cried for not being able to join her SAR team and help. The hard work of a whole country for the last 20 years has been lost in 40 seconds...

She wanted to show me some of the destruction on her own city, which is nothing compared with other places, but the place has been closed. Good things is that they were already working to fix some of it.









But I was very surprised, after hearing all those stories that people all around me were happy, there were people singing, there were artist everywhere, there was a small Batucada with their drums. I was confused. Catu told me then that everyone is doing this things because there is a campaign, a Teleton, "Chile Helps Chile" to raise money to help the victims of the earthquake. There was a big scenario in front of the central square and volunteers everywhere. We couldn't stay to the next part of the show because Catu lives on the outsides, her car is in the car-hospital and public transportation stops at night. Many people had wrote with paint on their t-shirts, windows and cars ¡FUERZA CHILE!, which means "Strength Chile!"

Hey, I'm going to be in CNN!









Volunteers 









Mini-Batucada









Even a mime!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yaay!:groovy: Ziggy's back! I bet he gets some titles while he's with you Catu! His adventure began before he was even released from his box. I'm glad you didn't fall thru the cracks Ziggy, and that you are safe.:wub:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:happyboogie: So glad Ziggy made it safely thru the earthquake and Catu rescued him from his box! Those are great pictures, loved the one with the mime.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG, Ziggy. You are the luckiest dog in the world. One day and you'd have been gone forever. How sad you must be for your hostess and her country (I know that I am) but it's delightful to see their upbeat attitude. If they can maintain their music and spirit, they can overcome anything. I sent a little something to the local Chilean rescue fund so hopefully you'll be able to find enough to eat.

But, baby boy, I am SOOOOOOOOOOO happy to see you again, a little worse for wear but alive and well. I've missed you so much and worried about you for a long time. Give Catu a hug from me as well as from Thor and Freya. Does she live near the Atacama Desert? (Chile is a huge country compared to NZ so I'm not sure what's where) If so, maybe you'll get to see it along with maybe a wild alpaca or llama or two. 

I'm still delving into the LotR guide you sent....I know you'll miss the country around NZ but wait until you see Chile. It's an amazing country, the home of the Chinchorro mummies. Yippee! Enjoy yourself, and keep is updated on your travels. We've missed you. :wub:

And Catu, my thoughts and prayers are with your people and your country. I hope things get back in shape as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, I had no idea Ziggy was enroute to Chile.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wow, am i glad to see my boy!! i was so scared that my next post in this thread wasn't going to be a happy one!! but ziggy is safe! unscathed! happy! and ready to see more of the world!!!!!

yahoooooooo


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

OMG!!! I can't believe Ziggy is in Chile!! And Catu is hosting him!!

What an unbelievable adventure. I'm sure Catu would have moved heaven and earth, and sent her elite SAR team to find Ziggy if he HAD been lost, but so great to see him well, and wonderful to see how Chileans are banding together in face of such a disaster.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe Ziggy is in Chile!!


i know right. of all places i could have chosen... ziggy just experienced history!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The humans are not the only ones suffering from the EQ, so we went today to donate a bag of food for the dogs of the affected areas








(They need your help too. Food, medicines, blanckets, collars)

Then, what else can we do on a rainy Sunday afternoon?
Sleep!!



























And later I had Mate with Calzones Rotos


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow!!! Will Ziggy ever have some stories to tell later on! Just like him and his big heart to donate to other animals in need, well done! And after his good deed, he is rewarded by sampling the locale cuisine: looks delicious! 

And something tells me that Ziggy just found a new girlfriend . . . Diabla looks completely smitten by the handsome young man!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Catu - you're getting some great photos!! i love Ziggy with the mime and the animal donation sign. excellent!!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Zig, you're seeing it all!

My heart goes out to all of you in Chile!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Fodder said:


> i know right. of all places i could have chosen... ziggy just experienced history!!


Well said. 
Ziggy, I"m so happy to see that you resurfaced safe and sound through all these ordeals.
Catu, my heart goes out to you and your fellow countrymen. Wishing you all the best for your recovery.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Today I went to the city









And met the sea lions


















This is a big old guy!









And a younger one









A face only a mother can love









This is baaaad breath!









What are SEA lions doing in a river?? Only in Chile... at least there are barriers now and they don't cross the streets to take sun on the Main Square. I learn't today that all are males, those too old and those too young to have their own harem.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Today I went to the River Market to buy fish and other stuff




























Then Catu invited me to eat, I thought we were going to one of the fancy restaurants next to the river but noooo, Catu said I'm not a tourist, I'm an adventurer and I should eat were Valdivians eat.









I ate Pullmay, mmmmmm...









Then we went to buy a new mate, because Catu said she was embarrassed for showing me drinking mate in a cup to the world









There I met a couple of really nice guys









But Catu was mad at me for making friends with those people, she said they were "Wicked Indians", later I knew why they were always smiling 

We had to rush home because the ground started to move again and there were a new alert of Tsunami. Diabla's house is in a hill, so there we would be safer than next to the water.

When we arrived I was ready to take another nap with Diabla, but Nooooo again. Catu said that she has no pets, that in her house all animals have to work for their food.

So I tried some hen-rding









but I'm afraid they didn't respect me very much









Diabla told me to try SchH, she said it was a lot of fun so I was willing to learn

So I did Tracking









Obedience









and even protection work!









This is me doing a Hold & Bark


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Hahaha Schutzhund, too cute!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

shepherdmom12 said:


> Hahaha Schutzhund, too cute!!


:rofl:

those are GREAT!!!!!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

This is astounding. The experience, the pictures... WOW! CATU!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:spittingcoffee: That last set of pictures is hilarious!!! Looks like Ziggy is having a fantastic time despite the earthquake and after shocks!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh wow Ziggy this is one of your best adventures ever! How do you top an Eathquake and Schutzhund lessons all in one week!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The place where Diabla lives is not exactly Valdivia, but something more rural, called Niebla (fog)









This is a view from the window of her bedroom









Diabla took me to know the surroundings, we started next to the river. At this point the river is already quite salty and many of Catu's neighbors are fishermans.









Yeah... Diabla is stealing camera...









Then we went up the the forest on the hills. It is so dense that all pics must be taken with flash









Don't help, I can do the jump myself!









Some viewings


















With all that effort I earned the right to go to a fancy restaurant.
Who said raw meat was only for dogs? Some humans seems to like it a lot too. Without onion for me, please...


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, Zig... I absolutely love your Schutzhund abilities (and the field Catu set up for you). You are a most talented fellow. I found myself laughing so hard as I saw those pics.

And the area you are visiting is absolutely incredibly gorgeous. Do you think you host would mind if I came down for a visit? I'm just blown away by how beautiful it is.

I'm so glad to see you having the time of your life as usual. Praying for no more ground shaking events for you, Catu and the entire country.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I love visits, you are welcomed any time you want!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Catu started college again, since I was bored I visited a museum and some old classic hoses on the meantime






























after the 1960 tsunami (yeah.. they have their history of disasters... this house was completely dismantled, moved 3 km and armed again.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Catu said:


> after the 1960 tsunami (yeah.. they have their history of disasters...)


wow.
note to self: check disaster history before choosing ziggys next destination


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been going to school this last days. If humans can study human medicine, why a dog can't study vet medicine?

At college









This is a skinny guy...









The land of bones!









Some of Catu's classmates









Welcoming the new students









Who asked for llamas an alpacas?
I am quite far from Atacama desert now, but yes, Catu used to live there. All llamas and alpacas are domestic, there is no such thing as a wild one, the only wild south-american camelids are guanacos and vicuñas


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

It was me! It was me! I love alpacas, llamas, vicunas and the like. And I thought I remembered that you had some pics here on site of the Atacama, which I found incredible, Catu. Thanks for the pictures of my fuzzy animals.

Hey Ziggy...you have to admit that your travels are educational in and of themselves but now you're actually attending university. Wow! What a life. I'm guessing you're 'auditing' the classes rather than signing up officially (all those exams and papers you'd have to do if you were signed in....ugh!).

Hope all is well down your way, no more shakes and quivers. But I am soooo happy to see you still wandering freely through the world.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The Land of Bones -- Ziggy in heaven???


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you think my adventures in Chile had finished? NO! 

I travelled to Santiago, it was not that easy to arrive, thanks to last events, but it worthed the effort.

I went to La Moneda, the goverment house


















And then... after I tried SchH, it was my time to train as a SAR dog.

First I had to hear a looong talk about the commitment and safety instructions









Then, as a good boy, I volunteered to teach the newbies the techniques to rappel with dogs before they tried with the big ones. 









I descended myself









And I descended with my friend Kika. Catu can say she is the only one who has descended with two GSDs at the same time!



























I'm not sure if you can see me, but I even took a ride with the other dogs









The team loved me! That much that they are even planning on sending Albaid (the one that looks almost like me) to meet other SAR teams around the world.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Zig...

Vet school, Post-disaster relief training, Schutzhund and now SAR? You are going to be the most learned GSD in the world when this trip finally comes to an end. But winter will soon be coming so I hope you got yourself a sweater made of vicuna wool to keep you warm on those chilly mornings and evenings. 

And as I watch you not only learning so much, I see you teaching as well. You've become an ambassador to the Traveling VIP club. You've actually set off several similar trips to the kind you're taking, not just here in your travel blog but even beyond. Some folks here on the island saw your travels and began one of their own with another little guy like you. And now I see the Chilean SAR is going to do the same thing. Think how much folks are learning about the world with these trips and the pictures they're able to see.

Catu has been one of the best hosts you could have had. Not only fun to watch but full of imaginative ideas and fascinating approaches to getting great pics. I have so enjoyed this leg of your travels. I think NZ and Chile have been my favorites, most likely because I've never been to either place so I've learned and seen SOOOOOOOO much. 

Keep those pictures and blog messages coming, old boy. I for one have definitely not lost interest in your exciting journey.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

:wub: Ziggy pics! I love seeing where you are next and what you are doing! Just so intelligent and well traveled.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ziggy here! I've arrived in Indiana. I'm staying with Lin, who sent me to my mom when I was a just a pup so thats pretty neat. I think she did a great job choosing a mom for me. 

I met Tessa










And Emma










Then we started off with a hearty breakfast










I wasn't sure about the chicken at first, it smelled a little off to me... I like it really fresh










But Emma assured me it was still good, so I dug in


















Then we went to run some errands. Tessa had to sit in the back, but I got to sit up front and stick my head out the window. 


















We stopped at Joanns fabric, Lin said we had to get something for a surprise she has in store for me. 










Oh no way! You had got to be kidding me. 

Hey, this is more my style. 










Plain blue? Thats a little boring. But this is what she settled on. 










I can't wait to find out what my surprise is!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

plain blue????????
...i can't wait to find out what your surprise is either little guy.
glad you made it to indiana safely! miss you!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Ziggy!!!!
I'm so happy you arrived safely to your birth town, nothing like go back to your origins.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

So this is where you ended up, buddy. And plain blue? She better have a pretty great idea in store for something plain old blue. But I wish we had a Joanne's fabric around here, though perhaps not. I would spend all my income there. 

I love Tessa and Emma so you should be in great company while you're there. So glad to see you again, sweet boy. Did you know that Martin, the friend of your buddy from Quebec, was asking about you? Wanted you know that if you ever want to try kiteboarding, he'll be glad to take you for a ride. Sadly, you teddy bear friend's parents have separated and Martin isn't sure who got custody but if he sees him, he'll give him your regards.

Have fun, take care of Lin (she's sorta fragile like me) and enjoy yourself. I'll be watching.......................


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ziggy here! Lin said to blame her for the delay in getting things uploaded. She wasn't doing so well for a few days but since then we've been having a blast! I'm just checking in quickly right now. 

We went for ice cream at dairy queen the other day, it was sooo hot! I got a medium cone. 










Maybe I should have gotten a small... Oooohhhhh my stomach... I couldn't finish. 



















So I found out my surprise... I'm going to be a service dog!!! Lin said my travels have already given me a great start on public access training, and since my obedience is great we will work on service tasks. I got my own service dog in training vest! I'm so excited. 




























Stay tuned!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

aww, how special. i'm tearing up over here...who knew my boy could be a service dog!!!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I was rolling on the floor laughing when I first saw those pictures of you with the remains of the ice cream cone. You do have a habit on taking on more than you can chew. 

But hey, you redeemed yourself. First schutzhund, then SAR, now Service dog. I take back my doubts about that blue material. Your vest is fantastic and I know you'll live up to it. You are one super dog (except when you over estimate your stomach size...and you have had some huge snacks on your travels).

Give Lin a hug and thanks for the pictures. I thought they were supposed to be on the other site and have been looking for them there every day; finally took a chance on searching here and here you were. Glad I found you; miss you, buddy. Hugs to you, Ziggy lad.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

:shrug:


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

My thoughts exactly, Fodder....where in the world is Ziggy????????????????????????


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ziggy, where for art thou?


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Sadly, I begin to deduce that the days of watching out for Ziggy are over. 

Fodder, has he at least returned home? I'd hate to think he'd be lost forever, even from his mom and home. Please... can someone tell us what's happening?

I found this on page 9 of the newer site, since it's not "stickied" to the first page. I'm copying this note, however, on both sites, hopefully to get some kind of answer from someone.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I think it's pretty *rude* that the last person to have Ziggy has not made contact with anyone regarding him....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Hatterasser said:


> Sadly, I begin to deduce that the days of watching out for Ziggy are over.
> 
> Fodder, has he at least returned home? I'd hate to think he'd be lost forever, even from his mom and home. Please... can someone tell us what's happening?


ziggy has not returned home. what you see in this thread is the last that i know of his whereabouts.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Fodder, 

That's why I've been posting on both sites, hoping someone would figure out where Zig is. I am devastated by the current turn of events so I know you are 20 times as upset. 

I think he was with Lin, who I know from her posts has not been well...but if she's able to post that she should be able to notify you about where Zig is. 

Please Lin, while I hope you are feeling better, could we also hope you'll notify Fodder and let her know 'where in the world is Ziggy'?:help:


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

This is awful - where in the heck has he gone?? Hopefully Lin's ok - but after all the places he's made it to and from safely, this is really disheartening.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

There was an update on the other board yesterday that Ziggy is on the road to his next destination so hopefully we'll see him soon.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Where in the world is Ziggy*

MaxaLisa said on the other board:::: 

Lin told me that she has, belatedly sent Ziggy to his next destination. I don't know where that destination is though. Hopefully there will be an update on one of the boards very soon!

#########################

I responded:::::

ZIGGY LIVES?!?!?!

Oh if only........... I have missed him so much. I'll keep my eye open daily and pray.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I too am thrilled to hear that Ziggy has been sent on to his next adventure!
Thank you for the update!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok this post is months over due. I haven't read the thread here (or the other board) yet our checked my pms. 

I ruined the Ziggy thing... I'm here to explain, but I also want to say that by no means do I think my explanation excuses me from what happened. I ruined things for the board and probably lost a friend (fodder.)

Ok, first off I kept Ziggy too long. I was having trouble getting all the things done that I wanted to do and thought a little more time wouldn't hurt. Then, I trusted my (now ex) boyfriend to mail Ziggy for me. I put the package together and asked him to drop it off at the post office. But... He didn't. And the package ended up put in our storage unit with a bunch of other stuff he had in his car. 

By the time I found out about this, things with the storage unit were pretty shaky. He had pulled all of his belongings out, and was saying I should move mine out into a different storage unit before the first of the next month. However, he said he couldn't help me. I'm disabled and on such short notice it was just impossible. So then he came clean about what was going on... Turned out the previous month, when he went to pay for the previous few months (they make you pay in person and we weren't in Indy at the time) they had screwed up running the charge. It didn't go through, and when he found out he thought well this rocks, I'll just pull my stuff out and not have to pay the bill. Only my belongings were still in there... He was saying before the first because he knew they were about to overlock it, and had only given so much time due to part of the situation being their fault. 

So, I found out $330 was back owed on the storage unit or my things would be auctioned off the following month. At that time my car broke down repeatedly as well (the first mechanic screwed up... I really think ALL subsequent break downs were his fault..) and so my savings was gone and I was borrowing money from my dad. It was at that time that I disappeared from the board... At the time I just thought ok, I need to get this straightened out and I'm going to (or I'd have lost everything I owned) and I'll just get it taken care of and then explain. It took a while but things were straightened out. 

But, I didn't come post or send Ziggy to fodder... I have depression and anxiety issues and on top of everything else had been off my medications for it due to insurance problems. My go to coping mechanism for anxiety is often to avoid whats making me anxious... So I would shove it out of my mind and say I'll deal with it tomorrow. And that really takes us up to present time... Which I know is really screwed up. 

Again I'm not trying to say don't blame me, I know what happened was horrible. I ruined the Ziggy thing for the entire board and probably lost a good friend as well. 

Ziggy is safe... I assume needs to go back to Fodder?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Lin, I don't think anyone is foolish enough to stop being your friend over a stuffed child's toy


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lin, I hope your life is settling down and getting better for you. :hug:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

APBTLove said:


> Lin, I don't think anyone is foolish enough to stop being your friend over a stuffed child's toy


Exactly. Living beings are definitely more important. 

Now, if Ziggy had been a real dog, Lin...then you'd have some 'splaining to do! 

Just take care of yourself.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hope things start getting better for you. 

I cannot see anyone holding a grudge over it, it certainly wasn't deliberate and I think it could have happened to any of us. 

Poor Ziggy, in deep storage for so long, LOL!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow thanks guys  I felt so horrible about it all I was afraid to come and explain what had happened... Kept avoiding it. Now I feel kinda stupid for just dragging things out...


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Lin,
Glad you're back and I hope things are going better for you now :hug: 
I for one, would like to see Ziggy continue on his trips  Of course, it's Fodder's choice but I'd hate to think Ziggy's travel plans are scrapped because of a bad travel agent (the ex)!


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

and if Ziggy would like to travel to Europe he's welcome to visit me and Flækja


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Any new updates?


----------



## CharlieandMaya (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with Piper - I only just started reading the Ziggy thread today and would love to see more, or hear an update if possible!


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

^^ I 3rd that! I just started reading this thread yesterday and am enjoying it immensely! I wouldn't mind being a tour guide of southwestern Oklahoma for Ziggy!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd love to see Ziggy again, but Fodder hasn't been on the board since august.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Catu said:


> I'd love to see Ziggy again, but Fodder hasn't been on the board since august.


Where in the world is Ziggy, indeed. Fodder never got him back, so there will be no more adventures.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Fodder ... is she okay?


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Fodder never got him back, so there will be no more adventures.


Oh, wow...that's sad.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

arycrest said:


> Has anyone heard from Fodder ... is she okay?


We talked a little while ago, she's doing fine. She's on facebook and does correspond with others who are there - As fodder said then, "we're facebookers..."


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I miss Fodder!!!  I've thought about her often and wondered how she was doing. Thanks for the update on her, Samuel.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

arycrest said:


> Has anyone heard from Fodder ... is she okay?


Yep, I see Calone on FB. I sent her a message there today to ask about Ziggy and she confirmed that she never got him back.


----------

